# ~*~Goyard Chat Thread~*~



## AmourCouture

I thought our new sub forum could use its very own chat thread! 

This is a place for Goyard lovers to talk about ANYTHING!  Chat is not limited to Goyard bags. (Goyard talk should stick to the related threads for search purposes)

Chill, Share, Chat, Laugh, etc.  Just be sure to be kind, welcoming, respectful and friendly!

Gab AWAY!


----------



## AmourCouture

I want to wish everyone Happy Holidays!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Holidays  It's nice with a Goyard chat too! I guess many are busy today..


----------



## bextasy

Happy Holidays to everyone! I am in Florida on vacation with two of my Goyards!


----------



## AmourCouture

^^^I wish I was in Florida, and with Goyard!  We just got back from South Florida last Monday...to a blizzard!


----------



## Elliespurse

That's nice with vacation, I guess it's warmer in FL than NY? It's evening here now.


----------



## annalcg

Thanks for the chat thread, *AmourCouture*!

Happy Holidays to everyone!!! I'm back home with 2 of my Goyards as well... my PM stayed at school.


----------



## bextasy

Elliespurse said:


> That's nice with vacation, I guess it's warmer in FL than NY? It's evening here now.



Much warmer!


----------



## mmmsc

bextasy said:


> Much warmer!


Hey everyone. Happy, merry..the only Goyard I have is the fabulous little coin/jewelry drawstring pouch in blue. It is so perfect. I am going to move up and get a few more Goyards, I hope, I hope


----------



## mo-djoe

I just ordered mine !   I will pick it up in about five weeks at the london boutique...

I've had wonderful service... the boutique was empty and the neighborhood very calm for the worst saturday of the year ! ( saturday before christmas eve)...

I was hesitating between deep blue and black... took black !
 I have to much blue and nothing black in bags... I needed a classic so I have now the big saint louis with initials only( blue and navy letters) ... didn't like the stripes for my wardrobe...

I can't wait !!!! Gosh it's horrible...


----------



## annalcg

^Congrats, *mo-djoe*! Black is always a classic choice. 

Be sure to post pictures when you pick it up!


----------



## bextasy

Congrats, mo-djoe!!! How exciting!


----------



## Mette

Happy holidays everyone. 

*mo-djoe*, how do you like the London boutique?


----------



## mo-djoe

Love it ! It's the perfect area... not crowded at all and beautiful.... 
The staff was so nice and the boutique very neat and clean...
You can find Marc Jacobs, MBMJ, Lanvin, Diane Von Furstenberg , Juicy Couture, tailors, nice restaurants   steps away , and then you have new bond street near it...
My trip was perfect , just didn't got the VAT refund at the airport , so stressful...


----------



## annalcg

I'm so glad you liked the store, *mo-djoe*! One of my friends will be studying abroad in London, and if I study in Italy at the same time then I will have no choice but to visit the boutique when I visit her 

I'm so sorry you didn't get the VAT, though!


----------



## bextasy

Happy New Year to all of my Goyard friends!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Happy New Year to you too *bextasy* and all Goyard fans.  I'm so happy to have a subforum now! First, Ferragamo, now this! 2009 was a good year. 

May you all have a wonderful 2010 filled with personal growth and more, well you know, GOYARDs! I'll be looking forward to YOUR reveals because I'm sooooo not buying anything this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year from me too artyhat: I want something Goyard this year!


----------



## AmourCouture

Happy New Year EVERYONE!


----------



## cathi

Happy new year to all of you!!!
I love checking into this forum everyday!!!


----------



## Blueberry

Hello,, this is my first visit to the Goyard forum, I need a Goyard 101 course. New names, history etc. So excited to learn everything


----------



## annalcg

Blueberry said:


> Hello,, this is my first visit to the Goyard forum, I need a Goyard 101 course. New names, history etc. So excited to learn everything



Welcome! The best places to go are the The Goyard Reference Library- PICTURES ONLY! and The Goyard Reference Library- COMMENTS ONLY!. There's bunches of info in those two threads! 

Otherwise, just trawling through the threads will teach you a lot  if you have any questions, be sure to ask! And be sure to check out the article I wrote for PurseBlog on Goyard- Ashley Olsen Travels With Goyard.


----------



## Blueberry

Thank you *annalcg* for the informative links  Your Ashley Olsen's article got me here


----------



## annalcg

Blueberry said:


> Thank you *annalcg* for the informative links  Your Ashley Olsen's article got me here



YAY I'm so glad that it did! Welcome to the Goyard Forum


----------



## ahertz

Great article Anna!


----------



## annalcg

ahertz said:


> Great article Anna!



Thank you  I'm really glad Megs and Shannon gave me the opportunity to write about my favorite brand! 

Now, if only I could write a school paper on the subject... only half kidding...


----------



## ahertz

Ladies...just bought the zip wallet this weekend and LOVING it!  Had a hard decision between the Goyard and the LV vernis zippy but finally decided to go with Goyard. It's so gloomy right now in LA but as soon as the sun comes out I'll take pictures.


----------



## annalcg

ahertz said:


> Ladies...just bought the zip wallet this weekend and LOVING it!  Had a hard decision between the Goyard and the LV vernis zippy but finally decided to go with Goyard. It's so gloomy right now in LA but as soon as the sun comes out I'll take pictures.



Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see photos. The zip wallet is such a wonderful size and shape- and you can even use it as a makeshift clutch


----------



## bextasy

ahertz said:


> Ladies...just bought the zip wallet this weekend and LOVING it!  Had a hard decision between the Goyard and the LV vernis zippy but finally decided to go with Goyard. It's so gloomy right now in LA but as soon as the sun comes out I'll take pictures.



So exciting! I really want this wallet an can't wait to see pics


----------



## bextasy

I can't believe the amount of Goyard on here now! It's crazy!!!


----------



## Ayala

I think we are single-handedly Goyard's best advertising. No wonder they don't need multi-million dollar ads with Madonna spread eagle on a bag...they have us!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

bextasy said:


> I can't believe the amount of Goyard on here now! It's crazy!!!


I was thinking the same thing. Isn't it great? I'm loving the action shots. I didn't know there were so many fans on here. 

Also, congrats on your internship *annaclg*. That's what life is all about. Be yourself, prepare and when opportunities come up, you step right into a blessing that was prepared before you even dreamed it could happen. Your opportunity is encouraging - even for a thirty-something dreamer like me. Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## annalcg

I agree! I love the little community we've built!

Thanks, *PsychoBagLady*- I've been interning at PurseBlog since the beginning of Summer 2009 

ALSO, for all of you who have facebook- you can now become a *fan* of *Goyard San Francisco*! They also have a very extensive library of photos (it doesn't rival our photo collection here on tpf, though!). Check it out!


----------



## annalcg

^The Goyard San Francisco fan page has disappeared. How sad. I mourn.


----------



## mtheriault6

They should pay us to wear their bags and be advertisement xD... if only!


----------



## annalcg

^ I wish, *mtheriault6*!


----------



## AmourCouture

Whats up buttercups?

Anything planned for this weekend?  Valentine's day is coming up, any plans???


----------



## r15324

Hey ladies! (I assume anyway...)

Anyone know the difference between an Ambassade and a Diplomate?


----------



## annalcg

r15324 said:


> Hey ladies! (I assume anyway...)
> 
> Anyone know the difference between an Ambassade and a Diplomate?



The Diplomate is sort of a smaller version of the Ambassade, but the Ambassade zips halfway down the side, whereas the Diplomate has a full zipper so that when you unzip it totally, it can lay flat. The Diplomate was originally designed as a computer case, and has no metal loops to allow for the usage of a strap (sadly enough); the Ambassade does have loops. Also, because of Ambassade only has the zipper on the top half of the bag, it can become smooshier than the Dipomate, rendered a bit rigid by the zipper around almost the full "circumference" of the bag. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## annalcg

Guess where I went yesterday, pals! The Goyard store in Barneys (sorry, I didn't give you time to guess properly)! Though I didn't purchase anything, I got a much better idea of what I want for my birthday


----------



## r15324

annalcg said:


> The Diplomate is sort of a smaller version of the Ambassade, but the Ambassade zips halfway down the side, whereas the Diplomate has a full zipper so that when you unzip it totally, it can lay flat. The Diplomate was originally designed as a computer case, and has no metal loops to allow for the usage of a strap (sadly enough); the Ambassade does have loops. Also, because of Ambassade only has the zipper on the top half of the bag, it can become smooshier than the Dipomate, rendered a bit rigid by the zipper around almost the full "circumference" of the bag.
> 
> I hope that helps!



Ah! So des ne!



annalcg said:


> Guess where I went yesterday, pals! The Goyard store in Barneys (sorry, I didn't give you time to guess properly)! Though I didn't purchase anything, I got a much better idea of what I want for my birthday



And.... What might that be? Or is it a surprise?


----------



## bextasy

annalcg said:


> Guess where I went yesterday, pals! The Goyard store in Barneys (sorry, I didn't give you time to guess properly)! Though I didn't purchase anything, I got a much better idea of what I want for my birthday



What is it!!!!!


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

AC are you familiar with Goyard accessories pouch with colored snaps? It is the one that comes with the St. Louis.


----------



## annalcg

It's not really a surprise; at this point I favor the Boeing 30 but am slightly flirting with the idea of the Belvedere or the Croisiere 35 (even if it seems a bit too long for me)... Once I choose a style I'll absolutely post a new thread to gather opinions on colors and whatnot! I also really covet a yellow Senat pouch in the second-smallest size... but that would be an extra, possibly some sort of random summer acquisition


----------



## bextasy

^


----------



## r15324

I saw the third Goyard I have ever seen in real life today! Here in Sydney, it is even more unheard of than in the US, so that explains it.........

It was a Yellow St. Louis PM,

The other two I have also seen in real life, is a Yellow St. Louis GM, and a Green St. Louis GM.

Now  I just can't wait to get my own, and see it in real life everyday!


----------



## Longchamp

Oh I just found this chat thread. Off to Paris in less than two weeks and will pick up my personalized Fidji while there. Also hoping to pick up a St Louis GM and maybe another Boeing, not sure yet. 

Any new Goyards by anyone else in the forum?


----------



## cathi

i'm heading to the SF boutique saturday and hopefully bringing home a black st louis pm!!!
i have been saving for it and am very excited!!!


----------



## bextasy

^How exciting! Make sure you do a reveal


----------



## annalcg

I can't wait to see your new pieces, *Longchamp* and *cathi*!


----------



## cathi

just wanted to share that i did go to the san francisco boutique today....and i purchased my st louis pm.....now i wanted black on black in the pm size but....they did not have it in stock and they weren't sure when they might receive another shipment..poss 3-4 months...yilkes!!!!

so i looked at several other colors and finally came home with the 

BURGUNDY!!!!!
i will definately post pics tomorrow as it's getting late....
but i'm so excited to share with you all!!!


----------



## r15324

cathi said:


> just wanted to share that i did go to the san francisco boutique today....and i purchased my st louis pm.....now i wanted black on black in the pm size but....they did not have it in stock and they weren't sure when they might receive another shipment..poss 3-4 months...yilkes!!!!
> 
> so i looked at several other colors and finally came home with the
> 
> BURGUNDY!!!!!
> i will definately post pics tomorrow as it's getting late....
> but i'm so excited to share with you all!!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Hey guys, hope I can join in the Goyard family here at TPF!
Since Chinese New Year is coming, my whole family has a tradition of getting at least one new piece of everything, so I was thinking something Goyard  and only 1 more week to go before CNY! So...
What color should I go for, for the St. Louis GM? I have been considering blue and green...which one should I go for?


----------



## r15324

balenciaga-boy said:


> Hey guys, hope I can join in the Goyard family here at TPF!
> Since Chinese New Year is coming, my whole family has a tradition of getting at least one new piece of everything, so I was thinking something Goyard  and only 1 more week to go before CNY! So...
> What color should I go for, for the St. Louis GM? I have been considering blue and green...which one should I go for?



Well you did say *at least*... I'm guessing that means you can get more than one?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^shhhh, don't tell 
But I do like to know which one I should get first  And maybe I could get the other in a boeing or ambassade


----------



## r15324

^ Wow! You're getting everything on my wishlist... 

Oh by the way, the brooch in your sig, I had seen one exactly like that on eBay about 2 years ago. This one belonged to some woman who had passed away and her entire estate was being liquidated. They called it a Laurel Brooch?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^i guess great minds think alike! Haha. What bags do you have from goyard? Thank you for that info! Usually nice things in Singapore sells out before they even reach the shelves, too many VIP customers in all the stores!


----------



## r15324

^ I don't have any Goyard... And since I'm down in Oz, it makes it even worse. Our closest store used to be in HK... My Goyard purchases shall be made next year in Paris after my High-school graduation!  I just have so many things on my To-Buy list, but not enough money! You're from Singapore right? I lived there from '02-'04!  Love that place!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^Haha, same here!! I have a very very long list of things to buy. Oh you're in High school?? Me too! I'm currently in my senior year doing the IB diploma..going to graduate this May, so I have to study really hard...!! :boxing: Which grade are you in?
I'm actually from Malaysia, but recently moved here to study...Oh ow you like Singapore..? I think its convenient and all..but kinda boring. On weekends, the malls are crowded! Last year, my friend stayed back in Singapore for Xmas, and she said every square inch of the malls are filled with people. 
So what's in your collection of bags now?


----------



## r15324

^ I'm in my final year too!  My collection is pretty much back to basics! I sold everything to fund my Paris/London trip next year, and only have two bags now  Which consists of my beloved Louis Vuitton 1992 Cup messenger (I will NEVER sell this one), and a small Gucci messenger (which I keep because I can throw it around everywhere without worrying about it!). But I don't purchase anything here because the price is marked up by A LOT! Like 40% extra...


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^Wow! Are you living by yourself now..? I'm guessing your Paris trip would be epic!! Solo shopping trip or together with a friend? I really wanna go to Paris too, but then I'll go crazy haha!! I never sell any bags that I buy, because I know I will regret about it one day...  Wow 1992 bag? Got a picture..?


----------



## rita-swede

cathi said:


> just wanted to share that i did go to the san francisco boutique today....and i purchased my st louis pm.....now i wanted black on black in the pm size but....they did not have it in stock and they weren't sure when they might receive another shipment..poss 3-4 months...yilkes!!!!
> 
> so i looked at several other colors and finally came home with the
> 
> BURGUNDY!!!!!
> i will definately post pics tomorrow as it's getting late....
> but i'm so excited to share with you all!!!


*
i was exactly in the same situation as yours last week. i'm waiting for my burgundy louis delivery this week. 
*


----------



## annalcg

Congrats, *cathi*!!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures 

And *balenciaga-boy*, that would be amazing if you got multiple Goyards! One is just as well, though. Have you decided on a color yet?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^no, not yet *annalcg*, but I'm leaning towards the green for now... =) Is there any other colors that I should consider?


----------



## annalcg

^ The green is awesome... make sure to check out The Goyard Reference Library- Pictures Only! thread to find which other colors appeal to you. I personally have a green St. Louis PM, though, so I'm quite biased  In my opinion, it goes with everything!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Now I really want the green!  Do any of you guys watch Glee?


----------



## r15324

Get Green! Glee is annoying... ugh.


----------



## annalcg

r15324 said:


> Get Green! Glee is annoying... ugh.



I agree with both statements! I watched Glee once with one of my friends... I did not like it at all.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Haha! Yes I will be getting green. Its coming after CNY! 
Perhaps with his fraternal twin would join in as well 
*annalcg*, do you have any new bags on the way?


----------



## MyMyMy

I have a question about the FIDJI is it big enough to hold books in for school?


----------



## Ayala

What kind of books? How many?


----------



## MyMyMy

Ayala said:


> What kind of books? How many?


 
Like notebooks and folders? Not many books.


----------



## Ayala

I would say that they could fit a 100 pg spiral notebook and folders designed for standard paper (8.5 by 11).  But I would honestly say a St. Louis is better for books and folders.  

However, if you are just going to occasionally do (like to take papers on the train to read before getting to work) it would be ok, but they may get wrinkled.

The bag is all about the slouchyness of your stuff sinking to the bottom, but the papers geometrically fit because they are within the boxy measurements (kwim?).


----------



## MyMyMy

Ayala said:


> I would say that they could fit a 100 pg spiral notebook and folders designed for standard paper (8.5 by 11). But I would honestly say a St. Louis is better for books and folders.
> 
> However, if you are just going to occasionally do (like to take papers on the train to read before getting to work) it would be ok, but they may get wrinkled.
> 
> The bag is all about the slouchyness of your stuff sinking to the bottom, but the papers geometrically fit because they are within the boxy measurements (kwim?).


 
IKEWYM ( i Know exactly what you mean) Thank you. I saw a Fidji online and was wondering if it would be good for schoool or not? Just on one of those days when you only have one class or somthing.


----------



## Ayala

If it is a light day with small books it probably would do fine as a school bag.  But I really think of it as more like a purse (especially since it has a zipper) as opposed to a St.Louis (which is more like an open tote).

That being said, i think everyone should own a Fidji.


----------



## MyMyMy

Ayala said:


> If it is a light day with small books it probably would do fine as a school bag. But I really think of it as more like a purse (especially since it has a zipper) as opposed to a St.Louis (which is more like an open tote).
> 
> That being said, i think everyone should own a Fidji.


 
That is what I figured. Thanks!


----------



## Ayala

Anytime


----------



## bextasy

I also think of the Fidji more as a purse. I think the St.Louis GM would be better for books


----------



## bextasy

^ Or the PM


----------



## MyMyMy

Thats what I thought. Thank you both. I know the St. Louis is good but there is no zipper in case of weather changes!


----------



## Elliespurse

I spotted my first Goyard in Bangkok on my vacation yesterday!  One red and one blue St Louis on the Skywalk between the shopping centers Siam Paragon and Central World! It was a fun sighting!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey all...so happy to be a part of this forum  So a question....I was just sent a pic of a structured tote from an SA at BG.  I was deciding between this and the St. Louis PM in white...getting the St. Louis for starters- but this bag was really pretty and it had two handles and a little hardware at the base of the handles....does anyone know what that is?  Wish I could post a pic, but she sent it to my blackberry.  I asked her the name...and I am sure she will tell me tomorrow....

Any way- thought you all may know.

Can't wait for my new St. Louis in white!


----------



## Damier Dork

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey all...so happy to be a part of this forum So a question....I was just sent a pic of a structured tote from an SA at BG. I was deciding between this and the St. Louis PM in white...getting the St. Louis for starters- but this bag was really pretty and it had two handles and a little hardware at the base of the handles....does anyone know what that is? Wish I could post a pic, but she sent it to my blackberry. I asked her the name...and I am sure she will tell me tomorrow....
> 
> Any way- thought you all may know.
> 
> Can't wait for my new St. Louis in white!


 
Sounds like the Comores there are photos of it in the pictures only thread.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks!  It was the Okinawa in white..so pretty!


----------



## annalcg

GUYS GUYS so my birthday is this weekend, and as you all may know I have been hoping for a new Goyard, specifically the Boeing 30. My lovely father "let it slip" to me that he had called Barneys and that Sheryl Isobe (the SA that I always work with; she's wonderful) will be there on the day we go, as my parents are coming up to NY for my birthday. 

EEE!!! My fingers are crossed...


----------



## LV LoVee

^^ so exciting!


----------



## gwen10

My fingers are crossed for you... 



annalcg said:


> GUYS GUYS so my birthday is this weekend, and as you all may know I have been hoping for a new Goyard, specifically the Boeing 30. My lovely father "let it slip" to me that he had called Barneys and that Sheryl Isobe (the SA that I always work with; she's wonderful) will be there on the day we go, as my parents are coming up to NY for my birthday.
> 
> EEE!!! My fingers are crossed...


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo *Annalcg*, congrats and Early Happy Birthday Wishes.

Please post pix of the beauty when she arrives.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh wow!  Can't wait to see pics of that!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## r15324

Happy Birthday! Fingers crossed!


----------



## annalcg

Thanks for the well wishes, friends! I really hope it is the Boeing 30... I have told my daddy about multiple Goyards I like but I *did* put an emphasis on that particular style. Just a few days wait now!


----------



## scholastican

annalcg said:


> GUYS GUYS so my birthday is this weekend, and as you all may know I have been hoping for a new Goyard, specifically the Boeing 30. My lovely father "let it slip" to me that he had called Barneys and that Sheryl Isobe (the SA that I always work with; she's wonderful) will be there on the day we go, as my parents are coming up to NY for my birthday.
> 
> EEE!!! My fingers are crossed...


 

O, O, O!!!! Anna, best wishes on your birthday...and may your Goyard wishes come true.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay- just got my St. Louis PM today and have to be honest- at first, I thought this bag was almost too lighweight and flimsy- then I put my stuff in it....OMG, I think I found a new love!


----------



## MyMyMy

Rumor Alert??? I have heard the the St. Louis will no longer come with the pouchette. Can anyone confirm or deny this? Thanks!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I just got one today and it had one  When did you hear this would happen?  Need to get the black GM then


----------



## gwen10

I will be very surprised if Goyard changes this after all these years. There is a St. Louis on eBay right now with the seller is claiming it was purhased at Barneys w/o the pouchette, but seller will also not show the full receipt, so wondering is something is up with that particular bag...



MyMyMy said:


> Rumor Alert??? I have heard the the St. Louis will no longer come with the pouchette. Can anyone confirm or deny this? Thanks!


----------



## MyMyMy

I heard from a good firend of mine. May just be gossip? I hope it is false!!!!!!


----------



## cathi

Happy Goyard Birthday Anna 
can't wait to see new pics of your pressie!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

Does anyone have the Saigon GM?


----------



## dawntan78

I wonder what stuff did you gals put inside the pouchette? Did you use it as a wallet/coin purse/cosmetic pouch?


----------



## gwen10

I use mine for receipts, coupons, etc., that are handed to me at the last minute.  Instead of just dropping misc items in my bag I put them in the open slot of the attached wallet. Then when I get home I organize them into their proper place.  I use small bags (LV cles, makeup bag, etc.,) to keep my St. Louis organized.



dawntan78 said:


> I wonder what stuff did you gals put inside the pouchette? Did you use it as a wallet/coin purse/cosmetic pouch?


----------



## annalcg

^ I use my pouchette for pens, pencils, and a chapstick. In the outside pocket I keep gift cards, like for B&N or Starbucks- that way I don't forget them when I find myself in one of those stores!


----------



## annalcg

BAG UPDATE my friends: I've ordered a new bag- and guess which bag it is?! That's really a rhetorical question since it is quite obvious, but needless to say I am Ecstatic with a capital E. It was so lovely- I didn't get any birthday presents on the morning, which contributed to my suspiciousness. 

BUT my parents had it all planned (well, mostly my dad because he really likes that I like Goyard, it's very cute), and they "dragged" me to Barney's (really we just walked there), where I was allowed to choose what I wanted and customize it. It was so fun and unexpected!!! I was actually quite glad, because I love the customization process. So I picked the Boeing 30 (eep!) with a strap (yay for utility- oops, Hume theme coming in, can't you tell I'm studying for a midterm tomorrow?!) and initials. 

The strap was way too long, so Sheryl Isobe (the best SA ever) measured to have it shortened, because I am small and otherwise the bag would have skimmed the ground. Not a good look, my friends, not a good look at all. 

And I met a fellow Goyard lover, a NY college senior who apparently owns forty (yes! 40!) Goyards. He was there to pick up his very first trunk, and we spent some time chatting about Goyard (verbally groveling at the metaphorical throne of Goyard, really). I almost can't fathom that someone only a few years older than me could have so many Goyards- yet he was carrying a 35cm black (looked like Togo leather) Birkin, gold hardware, with a Goyard wallet inside. 

Sorry for the rambling, as you know I like writing! Erm... typing. Anyways, I must be off to keep studying Hume and Hegel and Marx and Mill and Tocqueville and Rousseau and Burke... good stuff.


----------



## gwen10

Congratulations and, again, happy birthday!  Can't wait for the reveal when your birthday bag arrives.  What color did you get?  When is the gorgeous gift expected to arrive???



annalcg said:


> BAG UPDATE my friends: I've ordered a new bag- and guess which bag it is?! That's really a rhetorical question since it is quite obvious, but needless to say I am Ecstatic with a capital E. It was so lovely- I didn't get any birthday presents on the morning, which contributed to my suspiciousness.
> 
> BUT my parents had it all planned (well, mostly my dad because he really likes that I like Goyard, it's very cute), and they "dragged" me to Barney's (really we just walked there), where I was allowed to choose what I wanted and customize it. It was so fun and unexpected!!! I was actually quite glad, because I love the customization process. So I picked the Boeing 30 (eep!) with a strap (yay for utility- oops, Hume theme coming in, can't you tell I'm studying for a midterm tomorrow?!) and initials.
> 
> The strap was way too long, so Sheryl Isobe (the best SA ever) measured to have it shortened, because I am small and otherwise the bag would have skimmed the ground. Not a good look, my friends, not a good look at all.
> 
> And I met a fellow Goyard lover, a NY college senior who apparently owns forty (yes! 40!) Goyards. He was there to pick up his very first trunk, and we spent some time chatting about Goyard (verbally groveling at the metaphorical throne of Goyard, really). I almost can't fathom that someone only a few years older than me could have so many Goyards- yet he was carrying a 35cm black (looked like Togo leather) Birkin, gold hardware, with a Goyard wallet inside.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, as you know I like writing! Erm... typing. Anyways, I must be off to keep studying Hume and Hegel and Marx and Mill and Tocqueville and Rousseau and Burke... good stuff.


----------



## r15324

Let me guess, you got four letters on it no stripes? Congratulations!


----------



## DLeeds00

i have a black goyard tote with black handles and I am dying for another one.

I cant decide if i should get the black with the camel handles, white or navy.  HELP!


----------



## cathi

^^ there has been a lot of talk lately about the white st louis perfect for spring/summer...and since you already have the beautiful classic black...why not got for either a color like navy...or the white!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I have the white St. Louis PM and LOVE her!  She is awesome...I so  need to take pics and will soon- I promise.  What size are you getting?  What do you have?  I am contemplating the black next...but not sure if I should do the GM or the PM...


----------



## ahertz

DLeeds00 said:


> i have a black goyard tote with black handles and I am dying for another one.
> 
> I cant decide if i should get the black with the camel handles, white or navy.  HELP!



White or Navy!! I think having two black St. Louis bags might be redundant...why not go for something different?


----------



## gwen10

DLeeds00 said:


> i have a black goyard tote with black handles and I am dying for another one.
> 
> I cant decide if i should get the black with the camel handles, white or navy.  HELP!



White for sure.  Then maybe a black bag w/tan handles.  A Fidji, maybe?


----------



## annalcg

Go for the white! I saw one today carried by a girl with a great summery dress (yeps, it was warm in New York today!) and it looked beauteous.


----------



## MyMyMy

The pouchette with the St. Louis is just a Rumor. I was at Barneys NYC today saw for myself!


----------



## gjaneco

I want a yellow Fidji!!!!! Any yellow Fidji owners out there? How do you like your bag? Need some extra prodding before I take the plunge... You know how it is...


----------



## annalcg

^ OOH a yellow Fidji sounds gorgeous! I've only seen them (all right, and tried them on) in Barney's NY, but it's a wonderful summery color. I own the Fidji in indigo and love it, so I'd go for the yellow, absolutely!


----------



## bextasy

I agree with anna get the white one!


----------



## bextasy

gjaneco said:


> I want a yellow Fidji!!!!! Any yellow Fidji owners out there? How do you like your bag? Need some extra prodding before I take the plunge... You know how it is...



I have it in red and I love it!


----------



## iheartcoffee

Babes, 1 question about the white St Louis. Will it stain the jean?


----------



## annalcg

^I don't have a white St. Louis, but from what I've read on the forum/ heard from a friend who has a white Goyard, there's no denim transfer either way.


----------



## Em~pe

hi everyone...anybody knows whether they carry goyard at selfridges oxford street - london? or it just available at harvey nichols london?


----------



## r15324

A quick search on GOYARD.com shows that the only Goyard point of sale is the Boutique at:

116 Mount Street Mayfair
London W1K 3NH
UK


----------



## mikami

i was hoping u could help me goyard lovers to decide w/c is w/c! a fidji or a st louis PM? i just currently acquired my LV NF azur in gm..


----------



## balihai88

mikami said:


> i was hoping u could help me goyard lovers to decide w/c is w/c! a fidji or a st louis PM? i just currently acquired my LV NF azur in gm..


 
I think it depends if you want another tote style bag and/or what other bags you have. If you want another tote style, since your NF is the GM size, I think a St Louis in the PM size would be a good addition. But, if you want something different (for example, if you want something that you can zip closed or want something a little smaller), the Fidji would be great. I don't think you can go wrong with either!


----------



## mikami

balihai88 said:


> I think it depends if you want another tote style bag and/or what other bags you have. If you want another tote style, since your NF is the GM size, I think a St Louis in the PM size would be a good addition. But, if you want something different (for example, if you want something that you can zip closed or want something a little smaller), the Fidji would be great. I don't think you can go wrong with either!





thanks.. really appreciate it..


----------



## allanyue88

I am new to the forum, hope I am doing this right.  The black straps on my Goyard Amaokinawa are worn.  Anyone knows how I can get replacements?  I got mine from the Paris shop few years ago.  Do you know if there is any warranty?


----------



## r15324

^^^ *Have you tried calling up and asking your closest Goyard?* If it was from a few years ago, I'm pretty they will charge you for a new strap.


----------



## annalcg

Just as an FY!... I got my new bag last Monday!!! I LOVE IT so far.

Pictures will be coming soon, don't fret. I have final papers due and final exams to take this week so I've been a bit slow on TPF front, but I'll be back


----------



## bextasy

annalcg said:


> Just as an FY!... I got my new bag last Monday!!! I LOVE IT so far.
> 
> Pictures will be coming soon, don't fret. I have final papers due and final exams to take this week so I've been a bit slow on TPF front, but I'll be back



Omg I am so excited! Good luck on your finals!!


----------



## Longchamp

Yes GL Annalcg, and will wait patiently for pix...well maybe impatiently.


----------



## luckygirl83

*annalcg*, good luck with your exams! I am at Columbia as well and the weather is not so conducive to doing work... 

I am hoping to get a St Louis after my term papers and final exams (marking them, that is) as a reward for putting up with my students. I can't decide between the black/black or the tan/black... I haven't seen as many Goyard in NYC these days (the LV NF is popping up _everywhere_ though... anyway, I digress). The tan/black looks more casual but then again, I am only using it to carry papers to school. What do you Goyard fans think?


----------



## Longchamp

I'm partial to the black/tan have it in the St. Louis and Fidji and love them both.


----------



## cathi

All the best Anna finishing school
Can't wait to see pics. !


----------



## LV LoVee

annalcg said:


> Just as an FY!... I got my new bag last Monday!!! I LOVE IT so far.
> 
> Pictures will be coming soon, don't fret. I have final papers due and final exams to take this week so I've been a bit slow on TPF front, but I'll be back



Cant wait to see! my break just ended and i start school back tomorrow!
GOOD LUCK on your exams and papers!!!!!


----------



## allyn

I'm in Canada for some snow sports and brought my goyard St. Louis GM as my travel bag. She's been rained on and crumpled under the car seat, but still looks gorgeous!! I love traveling with her!


----------



## manpursefan

What's the difference between Grand Bleu and Urbain?


----------



## Goyardorgohome

Hey everyone, new to the forum. Just placed my order for my custom painted Goyard wallet, couldn't be more excited! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## manpursefan

Hey guys does Goyard still make this briefcase?







I've read that it's called the Diplomate?


----------



## teachertisay

Does the St Loius GM soften up with time? Thanks


----------



## jacquililene

What do you think of the Goyard St Louis not having an interior pocket? Don't know If I could deal with no pocket but love the bag!


----------



## MrGoyard

jacquililene said:


> What do you think of the Goyard St Louis not having an interior pocket? Don't know If I could deal with no pocket but love the bag!


 It would be useful, but I love how super simple this bag is. So I'm fine with how the design is right now. Adding a pocket would take a part of the simplicity of this bag away, imo.


----------



## MrGoyard

teachertisay said:


> Does the St Loius GM soften up with time? Thanks


 Yes it does


----------



## jacquililene

MrVuitton said:


> It would be useful, but I love how super simple this bag is. So I'm fine with how the design is right now. Adding a pocket would take a part of the simplicity of this bag away, imo.


Thanks! I'm forever searching for my phone and keys in my Longchamp and feel like I need an internal pocket in a new tote and the hand painted print is TDF on the St Louis


----------



## aa12

does anyone know where I could find a pre-owned agenda/diary cover? TIA!


----------



## MrGoyard

aa12 said:


> does anyone know where I could find a pre-owned agenda/diary cover? TIA!


VestiaireCollective.com?


----------



## aa12

MrVuitton said:


> VestiaireCollective.com?



Thank you! Unfortunately, the last one on there sold in July of 2014, it seems to be quite difficult to find one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Has the St. Louis quality improved in the past couple years? Planning on adding one to my collection but I dont have any idea if they've solved the quality issues yet.


----------



## shpahlc

Since the thread for Authentic Goyard finds is closed, I wanted to post this here for anyone looking for a Matignon Zippe wallet.  I would buy this myself but I already own this exact wallet.  This is in pristine condition (I am NOT the seller) and from a trusted seller.   Good luck!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD-Matignon-Zip-around-Wallet-Black-FREE-SHIPPING-WITH-BIN-/191541569634?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## MrGoyard

shpahlc said:


> Since the thread for Authentic Goyard finds is closed, I wanted to post this here for anyone looking for a Matignon Zippe wallet.  I would buy this myself but I already own this exact wallet.  This is in pristine condition (I am NOT the seller) and from a trusted seller.   Good luck!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD-Matignon-Zip-around-Wallet-Black-FREE-SHIPPING-WITH-BIN-/191541569634?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


 This one is far from pristine. The print worn off and I see that a corner is fraying...


----------



## shpahlc

MrVuitton said:


> This one is far from pristine. The print worn off and I see that a corner is fraying...




Good thing we are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## MrGoyard

shpahlc said:


> Good thing we are all entitled to our own opinions.


 Well, it seems like you don't know what pristine is, just to give you the definition:
Pristine - immaculately clean and unused.

I think that says enough.


----------



## Swanky

shpahlc said:


> Since the thread for Authentic Goyard finds is closed, I wanted to post this here for anyone looking for a Matignon Zippe wallet.  I would buy this myself but I already own this exact wallet.  This is in pristine condition (I am NOT the seller) and from a trusted seller.   Good luck!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...N-/191541569634?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


 


There's a thread!
http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/authentic-goyard-finds-no-chatter-789749.html




Yes, we all have our own opinions   Please always remember to be respectful


----------



## shpahlc

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's a thread!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/authentic-goyard-finds-no-chatter-789749.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all have our own opinions   Please always remember to be respectful




Thanks Swanky! Sorry for not seeing it!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## AmericanNfrance

AmourCouture said:


> I thought our new sub forum could use its very own chat thread!
> 
> This is a place for Goyard lovers to talk about ANYTHING!  Chat is not limited to Goyard bags. (Goyard talk should stick to the related threads for search purposes)
> 
> Chill, Share, Chat, Laugh, etc.  Just be sure to be kind, welcoming, respectful and friendly!
> 
> Gab AWAY!


Hello 
I purchased a new Goyard St. Louis Tote in orange from the New York store last week
I was told it was a limited edition.  It has piping at the bottom of the bag.  I just love it. It reminds me their folding suitcase. I haven't seen may people with it.  Does anyone else have one?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

So my boyfriend's mother got a GoYard handbag as a gift. This handbag was purchased in Paris and shipped to the U.S. She does not like the tote bag and wants something else. Is she able bring it to GoYard for an exchange? Everything is still in original packaging.


----------



## MrGoyard

elisainthecity said:


> So my boyfriend's mother got a GoYard handbag as a gift. This handbag was purchased in Paris and shipped to the U.S. She does not like the tote bag and wants something else. Is she able bring it to GoYard for an exchange? Everything is still in original packaging.


 As far as I know it's only possible to exchange it in Paris. But they are not easy on returns.


----------



## MrGoyard

AmericanNfrance said:


> Hello
> I purchased a new Goyard St. Louis Tote in orange from the New York store last week
> I was told it was a limited edition.  It has piping at the bottom of the bag.  I just love it. It reminds me their folding suitcase. I haven't seen may people with it.  Does anyone else have one?


 That sounds great, congrats! Do you mind to post a picture, would love to see how the piping looks.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

MrVuitton said:


> As far as I know it's only possible to exchange it in Paris. But they are not easy on returns.




Thanks!

I also went to the GoYard store nearby and they said they're completely separate from Paris. 

Guess I'll have to tell her she has to keep it!


----------



## AmericanNfrance

mrvuitton said:


> that sounds great, congrats! Do you mind to post a picture, would love to see how the piping looks.


----------



## AmericanNfrance

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I also went to the GoYard store nearby and they said they're completely separate from Paris.
> 
> Guess I'll have to tell her she has to keep it!


Hello

You can call them to see what they can do.  The phone number is 011 33 142 6057 04.


----------



## MrGoyard

AmericanNfrance said:


> View attachment 2951056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951057


 Absolutely stunning! The piping looks great. Now you don't have to worry about the corners getting frayed.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

AmericanNfrance said:


> Hello
> I purchased a new Goyard St. Louis Tote in orange from the New York store last week
> I was told it was a limited edition.  It has piping at the bottom of the bag.  I just love it. It reminds me their folding suitcase. I haven't seen may people with it.  Does anyone else have one?



I love it! The orange is just beautiful!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

MrVuitton said:


> Absolutely stunning! The piping looks great. Now you don't have to worry about the corners getting frayed.



If someone called a store would the SA tell whether or not they had a special edition in or would you have to be in store, I wonder?


----------



## AmericanNfrance

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I love it! The orange is just beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## AmericanNfrance

PinkInTheBlue said:


> If someone called a store would the SA tell whether or not they had a special edition in or would you have to be in store, I wonder?


They told me over the phone that they had a limited edition, also  I purchased it over the phone.


----------



## **Ann**

AmericanNfrance said:


> Hello
> I purchased a new Goyard St. Louis Tote in orange from the New York store last week
> I was told it was a limited edition.  It has piping at the bottom of the bag.  I just love it. It reminds me their folding suitcase. I haven't seen may people with it.  Does anyone else have one?



Did it cost more than the regular ST Louis?


----------



## AmericanNfrance

**Ann** said:


> Did it cost more than the regular ST Louis?


Hello 
Yes, about 60 more dollars.


----------



## Yvon_tran

you guys ! I have a question. So since I have never been, do I just walk up to a SA, tell them what I want and they would bring out the exact color and size of whatever bag it was that I ask for. No? Do I have to call in advance or put down a deposit to order? thanks. I am looking for a BOEING btw.


----------



## MrGoyard

Yvon_tran said:


> you guys ! I have a question. So since I have never been, do I just walk up to a SA, tell them what I want and they would bring out the exact color and size of whatever bag it was that I ask for. No? Do I have to call in advance or put down a deposit to order? thanks. I am looking for a BOEING btw.


 Hi! You can just ask for a specific bag in store, no call or deposit needed.


----------



## AmericanNfrance

Yvon_tran said:


> you guys ! I have a question. So since I have never been, do I just walk up to a SA, tell them what I want and they would bring out the exact color and size of whatever bag it was that I ask for. No? Do I have to call in advance or put down a deposit to order? thanks. I am looking for a BOEING btw.


Hello 

If you are ordering a bag the whole amount is due at the time of purchase.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi. Is the Beluga bag still in production?


----------



## AmericanNfrance

OneMoreDay said:


> Hi. Is the Beluga bag still in production?


Hello I dont have any information on this bag sorry.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Just received an email from Goyard. The Beluga is still being made in PM, Demi Modele, and GM sizes. I'm eyeing either a PM or Demi as the GM feels tall based on the measurements given.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kerry Washington is killing me. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28653704&postcount=399


----------



## MrGoyard

OneMoreDay said:


> Kerry Washington is killing me.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28653704&postcount=399


 Yes! Gorgeous look with a splash of color, so classy!


----------



## OneMoreDay

MrVuitton said:


> Yes! Gorgeous look with a splash of color, so classy!



Who would've thought a St. Louis in orange would work with this edgy, sophisticated look?


----------



## OneMoreDay

I have a question about personalisation. I've seen stars, stripes, seahorses, skulls, etc. Can they really do anything you want (for a price, of course)?


----------



## MrGoyard

OneMoreDay said:


> I have a question about personalisation. I've seen stars, stripes, seahorses, skulls, etc. Can they really do anything you want (for a price, of course)?


 They don't paint everything. It has to fit the Goyard image. I heard they do not do skulls anymore, but I have seen hearts, stars, family weapons painted by Goyard.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

This week is the first serious test for my St Louis. I have 10 kids and 3 adults in New York City.  I am operating in a toss-and-go method.


----------



## MrGoyard

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3018831
> 
> 
> This week is the first serious test for my St Louis. I have 10 kids and 3 adults in New York City.  I am operating in a toss-and-go method.


 Never been a yellow fan, but Goyard's yellow is something different. It's so gorgeous!


----------



## OneMoreDay

MrVuitton said:


> They don't paint everything. It has to fit the Goyard image. I heard they do not do skulls anymore, but I have seen hearts, stars, family weapons painted by Goyard.



I was thinking of getting my dad's signature on a Sorbonne as a special gift.


----------



## ayumiken

So excited to have a Goyard chat sub forum


----------



## MrGoyard

OneMoreDay said:


> I was thinking of getting my dad's signature on a Sorbonne as a special gift.


 That a very nice idea! I'm sure Goyard could do that.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A Goyard trunk for $95 

http://virginiaalamode.com/2012/03/09/find-of-the-century/

I almost feel bad for the person who sold it. Like that lady who dropped off the rare Apple hardware and missed out on $200k.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

MrVuitton said:


> They don't paint everything. It has to fit the Goyard image. I heard they do not do skulls anymore, but I have seen hearts, stars, family weapons painted by Goyard.



Actually they can paint anything you want- for a price- the Goyard store in San Francisco had an individual from Dubai ordered a few travel pieces, trunks and the rolling carry on luggage  and had them painted with San Francisco landmarks and his family's Emblem. That being said; the bag has to be large enough to do these paintings. That's why hearts, stars and what not are ok.....


----------



## OneMoreDay

I found the name of the Goyard backpack. The Janson! I remember reading somewhere it was typed "Jason" and I originally searched for "Goyard Jason" ages ago to no avail. But I searched for Janson and it turns out, the Goyard family on tpf has one owner of the Janson in green. I'm gonna start a thread in the reference section once I get more information from Goyard.

Have a look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/is-this-a-custom-job-909215.html


----------



## annie9999

OneMoreDay said:


> I found the name of the Goyard backpack. The Janson! I remember reading somewhere it was typed "Jason" and I originally searched for "Goyard Jason" ages ago to no avail. But I searched for Janson and it turns out, the Goyard family on tpf has one owner of the Janson in green. I'm gonna start a thread in the reference section once I get more information from Goyard.
> 
> Have a look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/is-this-a-custom-job-909215.html


thank you so much for all the pictures and info.  i cannot imagine how much work it all has been but so much appreciated.  thank you again.


----------



## OneMoreDay

annie9999 said:


> thank you so much for all the pictures and info.  i cannot imagine how much work it all has been but so much appreciated.  thank you again.



It wasn't easy but it is rather fun. Kind of like a treasure hunt. Honestly, the best things pop up when you're not so focused in your search. It's nice to know the results have been helpful and informative in some way.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Should I start a vintage thread in the reference section? There's quite a number of unique bags and travel pieces out there.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know anything about Goyard's haute maroquinerie (bags offered in exotics)?


----------



## manpursefan

I've been seeing a lot more Goyard bags in my area lately. Mostly St. Louis PM in special colors. I've probably seen about 15 by now  It's crazy considering I've only seen like 3 STL totes here prior to May-ish 2015.


----------



## MrGoyard

I probably spotted around 8 in my whole life lol.


----------



## Mutiny

OneMoreDay said:


> Should I start a vintage thread in the reference section? There's quite a number of unique bags and travel pieces out there.



Great idea! Love seeing unique Goyard pieces! 

Here's a pic of my daughter admiring the Goyard window display of mini croisières (discontinued) spilling out of Santa's bag last December in Paris. We were lucky to reserve 2 of those for our daughters &#128512;


----------



## squashyme

Mutiny said:


> Great idea! Love seeing unique Goyard pieces!
> 
> Here's a pic of my daughter admiring the Goyard window display of mini croisières (discontinued) spilling out of Santa's bag last December in Paris. We were lucky to reserve 2 of those for our daughters &#128512;



Hah! Super cute! Your daughters are lucky ladies


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mutiny said:


> Great idea! Love seeing unique Goyard pieces!
> 
> Here's a pic of my daughter admiring the Goyard window display of mini croisières (discontinued) spilling out of Santa's bag last December in Paris. We were lucky to reserve 2 of those for our daughters &#55357;&#56832;



That's so precious! So sad they're being discontinued. They add some whimsy to the Goyard collection. What colours did you get?

P.s. Will get started on that Vintage thread sometime later.


----------



## Mutiny

OneMoreDay said:


> That's so precious! So sad they're being discontinued. They add some whimsy to the Goyard collection. What colours did you get?
> 
> P.s. Will get started on that Vintage thread sometime later.



They chose yellow & blue &#128512;


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mutiny said:


> They chose yellow & blue &#128512;



Aww. Perfect colours that'll last.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know anything about haute maroquinerie at Goyard?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sorry about the lack of updates. I've exhausted all possible search options I could think of. But since the reference section is more built up now, I'll upload periodically if I find something. Cheers!


----------



## WoodstocksFan

Hi-I do not know where to post it, but is there any chance to stop these multiple fake sellers???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/chelseabo...om&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

chelseaboutique2015 and 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/lockers50...om&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

Lockers5000.
The pictures are almost the same, so it is probably the same company

Sold tons of Fake Goyard items in the past -I reported several times, but ebay does NOTHING!


----------



## lisaroberts

So glad I read your post WoodstocksFan.  I nearly bid on a fake!  I am new to the brand and live in a rural area.  I would have to order online or by phone.  Do any members have suggestions on a safe/reliable place to purchase?  Thanks!


----------



## R8ted_mmm

I am assuming this is a new bag - Anjou bag.

http://www.vogue.fr/vogue-tv/reportages/videos/versatile-la-video-pop-et-decalee-de-goyard/16221


----------



## rx4dsoul

R8ted_mmm said:


> I am assuming this is a new bag - Anjou bag.
> 
> http://www.vogue.fr/vogue-tv/reportages/videos/versatile-la-video-pop-et-decalee-de-goyard/16221



A truly reversible tote. Nice! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ponytail2105

I saw a co-worker with a Goyard bag and I really liked it, would like to purchase one for myself but not sure which different styles are out there. Short of heading to a store, is there any way to know which bags are currently in production?


----------



## OneMoreDay

ponytail2105 said:


> I saw a co-worker with a Goyard bag and I really liked it, would like to purchase one for myself but not sure which different styles are out there. Short of heading to a store, is there any way to know which bags are currently in production?



Welcome! 

As far as I know, of the bags I'm familiar with, only the Fidji was discontinued. It was redesigned and renamed the Grenadines.

You can check out the reference section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard-reference-library/

Alternatively, you could email Goyard or message them on Facebook. Email takes three days, typically.


----------



## aa12

does anyone know if there is a shoulder strap that can be purchased for the sac vendome or if it is exclusively a hand held bag?


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

aa12 said:


> does anyone know if there is a shoulder strap that can be


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

aa12 said:


> does anyone know if there is a shoulder strap that can be purchased for the sac vendome or if it is exclusively a hand held bag?



Yes, its a hand held. But you can get a strap for it. However take note that the strap can cost up to 500USD depending on the strap type.I bought a strap for my Navy blue ambassade and it cost 500USD without tax - 30% less if you want it in the standard colors.


----------



## aa12

Thank you for letting me know, thats more that I was hoping just for the strap...


----------



## manpursefan

Are the Ambassade and Diplomate the same thing? Just like how Urbaine and Grand Bleu are basically the same...


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

manpursefan said:


> Are the Ambassade and Diplomate the same thing? Just like how Urbaine and Grand Bleu are basically the same...



No, plus they have different names.The Ambassde it more of a briefcase- sometimes i use it as an overnight bag. but the Diplomate is smaller and thinner. It opens up from the top, right and left but not the bottom allowing easy access to you tablet with room for a pad of paper.


----------



## manpursefan

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> No, plus they have different names.The Ambassde it more of a briefcase- sometimes i use it as an overnight bag. but the Diplomate is smaller and thinner. It opens up from the top, right and left but not the bottom allowing easy access to you tablet with room for a pad of paper.


Thanks for clarifying. I didn't notice that the diplomate's zipper chain goes all the way down to the bag's bottom part before. 

image.brand-exchange.com/product_01_800x600.jpg?url=/fil/pic/BF034683.jpg


----------



## GoyardGomile

Can anybody help me in finding out if my wallet is a fake or not?


----------



## MrGoyard

GoyardGomile said:


> Can anybody help me in finding out if my wallet is a fake or not?


 You can post your pictures here; http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/authenticate-this-goyard-read-post-1-first-426948.html


----------



## vwTouaregMike

hi,

i'm new around here.  i'm a fan of the size and function of the vuitton zippy coin purse and I'm looking for something new.  Does goyard offer anything similar?

thanks,

Michael Morris


----------



## dieguteteufelin

For the past year or so I've really gone more toward mid-range purses (I carry Annabel Ingall almost every day) and think I would like to get a splurge item for myself.  I see a lot of gals love the St. Louis tote - how does it look when it's only partially stuffed?  I have back problems and can't carry anything heavy anymore.  I stopped carrying my Neverfull since I didn't like how it looked half empty... Do you think I will have the same problem with this tote?

Not in a major city right now (or anywhere close) so I can't really find anywhere to try one out here to see how it looks...


----------



## annie9999

vwTouaregMike said:


> hi,
> 
> i'm new around here.  i'm a fan of the size and function of the vuitton zippy coin purse and I'm looking for something new.  Does goyard offer anything similar?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Michael Morris


i don't think goyard makes a zip around coin purse like the zippy.  they make a flat card case and a fold over one.
i just purchased a mini senat- i am using it for cards, cash and receipts.  similar to what i'd put in a zippy but it is a small pouch with a zipper. hth-


----------



## cathi

dieguteteufelin said:


> For the past year or so I've really gone more toward mid-range purses (I carry Annabel Ingall almost every day) and think I would like to get a splurge item for myself.  I see a lot of gals love the St. Louis tote - how does it look when it's only partially stuffed?  I have back problems and can't carry anything heavy anymore.  I stopped carrying my Neverfull since I didn't like how it looked half empty... Do you think I will have the same problem with this tote?
> 
> Not in a major city right now (or anywhere close) so I can't really find anywhere to try one out here to see how it looks...


My St Louis bags are extremely light weight and comfortable on my shoulder&#65533;&#65533; my neverful is much heavier and definitely not as comfy
I hope you decide on Goyard&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## coconut11

Hi! I hope this is an appropriate place to say hello. I have read these boards off and on for years, and received some very helpful advice from the knowledgeable people here when the Mulberry bug bit me several years ago. 

I spent a long time reading here a few nights ago...I was in Paris for a very short time and realized that Goyard was just down the street. Wellllll, what happened next is no surprise. 

I popped into the AT thread to beg for authentication help on a pre-owned bag now that I have stars -- or chevrons -- in my eyes. And guess I'm posting here to say thank you, as a lurker who has learned so much here, and also to say hi in general as I begin to fret about personalizing a bag. I hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## royaroxy

Hello!

I will be back in Paris this December and have decided to purchase my first wallet ever, of course from Goyard. I adore the Zippe style, however I'd like to see what other zip styles are available. If anyone could please provide this information or where I could reference to, that would be greatly appreciated.

(My first Goyard item was the Saint Suplice in Gris - I love grey so it was a must, now my shopping list from Goyard is growing ever so rapidly!)

RT


----------



## manpursefan

I just got back from Goyard Paris and I'm sad cause I almost bought the Ambassade PM but they didn't have it in black/black


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone have an updated list of Goyard's discontinued models?


----------



## White Horizon

Hello Community,

This is my first post. I made an account mainly because I had just purchased a St Sulpice and it arrived with what I would call a defect. A small section of the canvas print appears to be chipped off. I wanted to ask the community's opinion on whether I should exchange the piece or not and whether the community knows if I would have to pay the shipping back to France (where I purchased it). Kindly keep in mind that I have not used the card holder. 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## rjfashion

I bought Marquises tote for work 18 months ago. Love the style and the fact it's not mainstream like LV. First crack on handle showed after a year, thought it was me. Now numerous cracks across both handles, definitely not me and just terrible. Was quoted by NM over $500 to repair. Are you kidding? This should not happen to $3,000 bags. Carried Birkin over a decade for work and never had problems. Purchased Goyard to use instead as Birkin prices escalated. Never seen anything like this in a designer bag.


----------



## manpursefan

Do you guys think people are losing interest in Goyard? Our subforum isn't as active as it was 6 months ago, people aren't really talking about Goyard in the handbags & purses subforum, and it's like celebrities just stopped carrying Goyard all of a sudden.


----------



## hifromnyc

how thick and how wide should the handles be on a goyard GM? measurements would be appreciated!


----------



## NatalieChore

I


manpursefan said:


> Do you guys think people are losing interest in Goyard? Our subforum isn't as active as it was 6 months ago, people aren't really talking about Goyard in the handbags & purses subforum, and it's like celebrities just stopped carrying Goyard all of a sudden.



i totally agree!!!
What's going on?!


----------



## rjfashion

When bags are of poor quality and don't hold up, the answer is yes.


----------



## Awbrumle

Can someone tell me where I can go to buy a Goyard?  Can I just call/email Bergdorfs or Barneys?  I have a great SA at Saks who gets me Chanel but I don't know anyone at Bergdorfs or Barneys...help!


----------



## Lexgal

Awbrumle said:


> Can someone tell me where I can go to buy a Goyard?  Can I just call/email Bergdorfs or Barneys?  I have a great SA at Saks who gets me Chanel but I don't know anyone at Bergdorfs or Barneys...help!


Call Phylis at Bergdorff. Just call the store number and they will connect you.


----------



## thebird

Does Goyard make a key fob or something similar?


----------



## anee1987

Hi,

I looking to buy a wallet, but not sure what are the options available. Can any one post the names, prices and pics to help me select.

Thanks!


----------



## NewBe

Anyone happen to know if there is store at CDG airport selling Goyard bags?  Thanks.


----------



## Martini0317

My Goyard grey PM and navy GM


----------



## kakamaka

Just a question, if I email Goyard Paris, can they ship me a Saint Sulpice to Germany?


----------



## MrGoyard

kakamaka said:


> Just a question, if I email Goyard Paris, can they ship me a Saint Sulpice to Germany?


 Yes, they will. They ship to the Netherlands, so pretty sure they ship to Germany also.


----------



## kakamaka

MrVuitton said:


> Yes, they will. They ship to the Netherlands, so pretty sure they ship to Germany also.


Nice so you can buy goyard without ever going to Paris? 

IMA send them a nice email tomorrow haha


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi everyone! I'm looking to buy my first St. Louis and I had a color question. There's only one grey right? The grey in France is the same grey as in the US? I believe the color code is T3? 
Thank you!


----------



## MrGoyard

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to buy my first St. Louis and I had a color question. There's only one grey right? The grey in France is the same grey as in the US? I believe the color code is T3?
> Thank you!


 There is only one grey, all the items are made in France, even the items sold in the US. T3 is the black/tan combination, not sure what code grey has. But with 'grey' they'll understand what you mean.


----------



## cristobelle

Hi there.. New to this thread.. Just recently found out about goyard and I'm obsessed.. Does anyone know the price of the saint suplice and Cap Vert in Paris, London or HK? And anyone know how much shipping is to Australia? Thanks!!!


----------



## ChanelChap

manpursefan said:


> Do you guys think people are losing interest in Goyard? Our subforum isn't as active as it was 6 months ago, people aren't really talking about Goyard in the handbags & purses subforum, and it's like celebrities just stopped carrying Goyard all of a sudden.



Honestly, I think it's due to Goyard over-exposing itself. The company has opened, what, 5 new US stores in the past year. Maybe 7? I can't keep them straight anymore.

And they opened in Mexico. Part of the brand's caché was its quiet luxury. Now, more and more people are aware of it. 

Paired with the fact that Moynat and Fauré le Page have started to pick up steam, too. (I expect we'll see a US outpost for FLP in the next year). Definitely gives those who want inaccessible, uber-lux accessories more options.


----------



## aces styled

I just got my first Goyard--a St. Louis GM at the Goyard store in Miami. I had it shipped to my house in MA because it eliminates sales tax, but when it arrived today, it had an awful fish smell.  this isn't the exact same bag I tried on in the store because this one has plastic over the handles. I'm just wondering how many people have had this problem and if it will indeed go away. I'm fine if it will dissipate, but if not, this is going to be a pain to exchange. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

You received a brand new that is why it has the plastic on the handles.  The plastic or removed from the display bags.  This is good, yours has not been 'handled'.  The smell is a familiar one and yes, it does dissipate.  Congrats!!!  I have several, love them all!!! Enjoy!

What color did you get?


----------



## aces styled

LT bag lady said:


> You received a brand new that is why it has the plastic on the handles.  The plastic or removed from the display bags.  This is good, yours has not been 'handled'.  The smell is a familiar one and yes, it does dissipate.  Congrats!!!  I have several, love them all!!! Enjoy!
> 
> What color did you get?


Thank you so much for the reassurance! I got light blue. I'm super excited about it; it's been on my wish list for about two years now.  Thanks again!!


----------



## LT bag lady

aces styled said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance! I got light blue. I'm super excited about it; it's been on my wish list for about two years now.  Thanks again!!




Great color choice!  I have a Senat PM is the light blue.  Great year round color.


----------



## aa12

hey everyone, just a quick question. Has anyone ever seen the Sac Vendome with the additional shoulder strap ( sold separately), I'm wondering if this bag would be better suited with a shoulder strap or if it truly a 'hand held' bag. Would love to get some thoughts and opinions!


----------



## Dreamybabie

How come it cost more for colored bags than black/tan?  And how come Goyard does not provide boxes?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dreamybabie said:


> How come it cost more for colored bags than black/tan?  And how come Goyard does not provide boxes?


It's a marketing thing; "entry level"-ish prices for all the different models available in black and black/tan. Want something that stands out more, you'll just have to pay a bigger price tag. Goyard isn't the only maroquinerie that prices classics differently from other colours (I think it's Faure le Page). I'm not altogether sure why many brands don't have boxes for their bags. Cost and storage seem to be factors here, and a few brands might be eco-friendlier by not producing boxes. But for the prices Goyard charges, I would've hope for a compromise like a collapsible box.


----------



## alizhan

OneMoreDay said:


> It's a marketing thing; "entry level"-ish prices for all the different models available in black and black/tan. Want something that stands out more, you'll just have to pay a bigger price tag. Goyard isn't the only maroquinerie that prices classics differently from other colours (I think it's Faure le Page). I'm not altogether sure why many brands don't have boxes for their bags. Cost and storage seem to be factors here, and a few brands might be eco-friendlier by not producing boxes. But for the prices Goyard charges, I would've hope for a compromise like a collapsible box.



I totally agree with you on the part of boxes for the price that we paid.

What I also find it hard to swallow is that Goyard tries to justify the higher price for "special colors" as fewer pieces are made for these special colors vs black and black/tan.  However, whenever I try to get a particular model (esp the popular one), the black and black/tan are often not available..... which gives me the feeling that black and black/tan are actually harder to get!


----------



## OneMoreDay

alizhan said:


> I totally agree with you on the part of boxes for the price that we paid.
> 
> What I also find it hard to swallow is that Goyard tries to justify the higher price for "special colors" as fewer pieces are made for these special colors vs black and black/tan.  However, whenever I try to get a particular model (esp the popular one), the black and black/tan are often not available..... which gives me the feeling that black and black/tan are actually harder to get!



I think it's not so much that they make less quantities of the special colours, it's likely that the demand for the classic colours is higher. Considering the relatively lower price point of the classic colours, it's no surprise they're harder to come by.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I'm in Kuala Lumpur at the moment (to surprise my sister for her birthday). Saw three St. Louis in PM in the wild so far. Green, grey, and red. I thought I would go for this size but it just seems too shallow for shopping in a crowded place. Especially for an open tote.


----------



## Mariquita

Hi, everyone! I have learned so much from all of you regarding Goyard. I'm considering an Okinawa (Marie Gallante) and have seen few coverage of this bag on TPF and the internet. Does anyone have experience with this tote?


----------



## alizhan

Mariquita said:


> Hi, everyone! I have learned so much from all of you regarding Goyard. I'm considering an Okinawa (Marie Gallante) and have seen few coverage of this bag on TPF and the internet. Does anyone have experience with this tote?



I have a Okinawa MM in green. I am not sure what's the difference between Okinawa and Marie Gallante though.

Anyway, its a structured bag and personally, I find that it is more formal and elegant looking that Saint Louis. One drawback is that it is rather narrow and also due to its stiffness, it can be a little inconvenient to access smaller article at the base of bag without scratching your hands by the zipper.  It's doesn't bother me a lot as I usually use it for notebook and documents.

Hope my experience helps.


----------



## Mariquita

Thanks very much! I don't know what the difference is, either - I assumed it was only a name change. 

Do you think there is any way to soften the bag over time so that it is less structured? I carry a Le Pliage to work, and I like that I can toss a pair of heels and my lunch in it. I rarely zip it but like to have the option when I'm traveling.


----------



## alizhan

Mariquita said:


> Thanks very much! I don't know what the difference is, either - I assumed it was only a name change.
> 
> Do you think there is any way to soften the bag over time so that it is less structured? I carry a Le Pliage to work, and I like that I can toss a pair of heels and my lunch in it. I rarely zip it but like to have the option when I'm traveling.



No, i dun think so.... the material used for okinawa is rather stiff and one thing for sure, its a rather narrow bag so I am certain you cant stuff a pair of heels into okinawa.


----------



## Twelve

Mariquita said:


> Hi, everyone! I have learned so much from all of you regarding Goyard. I'm considering an Okinawa (Marie Gallante) and have seen few coverage of this bag on TPF and the internet. Does anyone have experience with this tote?


My very first Goyard. I purchased it together with my Saint Louis in the same colour as I sometimes like to use them together. It is not my everyday bag. It is every thing Alizhan said. A beautiful structure bag it depends on how you would like to use it. The name of this bag is shown on my tag


----------



## onepiece101

Hello everyone! I'm new to Goyard and wondering if they sell the small snap pouch that comes with the St. Louis as a separate item or can you only purchase it together with the bag as a set?


----------



## alizhan

onepiece101 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to Goyard and wondering if they sell the small snap pouch that comes with the St. Louis as a separate item or can you only purchase it together with the bag as a set?


yes, they do sell the pouch separately, at least for Goyard Singapore.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Question for everyone who has shopped in Paris (at any location):

Does Goyard enforce quantity limits?

(Ex: Am I allowed to buy 2-3 of a piece if I need to shop for my friends via proxy while abroad and let them take advantage of the lower prices?)​I know that CHANEL strictly enforces a "1 bag per passport rule."​


----------



## LT bag lady

MonsieurMode said:


> Question for everyone who has shopped in Paris (at any location):
> 
> Does Goyard enforce quantity limits?
> 
> (Ex: Am I allowed to buy 2-3 of a piece if I need to shop for my friends via proxy while abroad and let them take advantage of the lower prices?)​I know that CHANEL strictly enforces a "1 bag per passport rule."​



Yes, Goyard does impose limits on St. Louis and Senats.  You may only purchase 1 PM & 1 GM in different colors every 3 mos.  Can't remember the exact limit on Senat but there is a limit.


----------



## MonsieurMode

LT bag lady said:


> Yes, Goyard does impose limits on St. Louis and Senats.  You may only purchase 1 PM & 1 GM in different colors every 3 mos.  Can't remember the exact limit on Senat but there is a limit.


Oh, wow! Good to know. And to clarify, that's 1 of each in a single color over 3 months? (As in, if I bought 1 GM black then I couldn't buy a GM in green?)


----------



## LT bag lady

MonsieurMode said:


> Oh, wow! Good to know. And to clarify, that's 1 of each in a single color over 3 months? (As in, if I bought 1 GM black then I couldn't buy a GM in green?)



Correct!  If you buy a black GM, you cannot buy a black PM nor another GM in any color.  Senat a had to be different colors, just can't remember the quantity limit, may have been 2.


----------



## c18027

aa12 said:


> hey everyone, just a quick question. Has anyone ever seen the Sac Vendome with the additional shoulder strap ( sold separately), I'm wondering if this bag would be better suited with a shoulder strap or if it truly a 'hand held' bag. Would love to get some thoughts and opinions!



To my knowledge, there are only two Goyard strap choices:  the Saigon Strap that my SA claims works only with the Saigon, and the Luggage Strap.

As you can see from the attached photos, the luggage strap seems very casual and probably isn't appropriate with the Vendome.


----------



## aa12

c18027 said:


> To my knowledge, there are only two Goyard strap choices:  the Saigon Strap that my SA claims works only with the Saigon, and the Luggage Strap.
> 
> As you can see from the attached photos, the luggage strap seems very casual and probably isn't appropriate with the Vendome.
> 
> View attachment 3406463
> View attachment 3406464





Thank you so much for the reply and photos, the Goyard boutique in France actually responded finally and confirmed the bag is entirely handheld and there is no area for a shoulder strap unfortunately... thank you so much for those photos!


----------



## gie121

hi everyone, would you know if i can still have my fidji (bought it pre-owned) personalized? even if it's not brandnew?


----------



## GoodyBag

Just for your information. 
I spoke with Goyard Singapore yesterday regarding the Marquises and the SA told me that they no longer make it as it's being discontinued.  So whatever is out in the boutiques are all there is.  So if anyone is considering getting one, don't think too long


----------



## twinkle2

Hello! Is there anyone in S'pore & Japan who can help me with prices of Amaartois & St Louis PM'black' & 'black' handles?
I've trips plan for both countries end of this year and would like to know the difference in prices. Thank You.


----------



## alizhan

twinkle2 said:


> Hello! Is there anyone in S'pore & Japan who can help me with prices of Amaartois & St Louis PM'black' & 'black' handles?
> I've trips plan for both countries end of this year and would like to know the difference in prices. Thank You.



Hi, bagaholic published prices in Singapore prices here:

http://bagaholicboy.com/2016/07/goyard-singapore-prices-in-sgd-revealed-2016/

As at beginning of the year, as a ballpark, Singapore prices are around 25% more expensive than prices in Paris. Japan is around 20% more expensive. However, Japan yen has appreciated quite a lot since then hence, I would assume that Singapore and Japan prices shouldn't be too much of a difference. 

Question then is why shop at these two? 

I find that they have stocks of the more popular goyardine colors than Paris, such as the classic colors and navy blue.


----------



## twinkle2

alizhan said:


> Hi, bagaholic published prices in Singapore prices here:
> 
> http://bagaholicboy.com/2016/07/goyard-singapore-prices-in-sgd-revealed-2016/
> 
> As at beginning of the year, as a ballpark, Singapore prices are around 25% more expensive than prices in Paris. Japan is around 20% more expensive. However, Japan yen has appreciated quite a lot since then hence, I would assume that Singapore and Japan prices shouldn't be too much of a difference.
> 
> Question then is why shop at these two?
> 
> I find that they have stocks of the more popular goyardine colors than Paris, such as the classic colors and navy blue.


Thanks. I am going to Osaka in Nov and will drop by Singapore in Dec to visit friends. I'd been to Paris before and it'll cost more just to fly to Paris for a bag. It'll be easier if I get Amaartois in Singapore as it'll need 'mandatory' personalization, right? I can ask my friend to send the bag to me later. By the way, is Amaartois available in Singapore? I'd really like to compare both St Louis vs Amaartois shoulder handles drop too.( I'm a Malaysian, by the way. No Goyard store)


----------



## alizhan

twinkle2 said:


> Thanks. I am going to Osaka in Nov and will drop by Singapore in Dec to visit friends. I'd been to Paris before and it'll cost more just to fly to Paris for a bag. It'll be easier if I get Amaartois in Singapore as it'll need 'mandatory' personalization, right? I can ask my friend to send the bag to me later. By the way, is Amaartois available in Singapore? I'd really like to compare both St Louis vs Amaartois shoulder handles drop too.( I'm a Malaysian, by the way. No Goyard store)



Hey fellow Malaysian (always great to 'see' Malaysians and Singaporeans here), 

Amaartois is not available in Singapore. I am not sure about Japan though. Yes, the price of amaartoise if I called correctly, includes personalisation of initial. In Paris, it takes around a week. So, assuming if it is available in Osaka, be prepared to stay there at least a week if you intend to get amaartois. 

Sac Hardy is definitely available in both countries.  

There were some earlier discussion about amaartois and comparison with St Louis. Try searching. 

Hope the above helps.


----------



## twinkle2

alizhan said:


> Hey fellow Malaysian (always great to 'see' Malaysians and Singaporeans here),
> 
> Amaartois is not available in Singapore. I am not sure about Japan though. Yes, the price of amaartoise if I called correctly, includes personalisation of initial. In Paris, it takes around a week. So, assuming if it is available in Osaka, be prepared to stay there at least a week if you intend to get amaartois.
> 
> Sac Hardy is definitely available in both countries.
> 
> There were some earlier discussion about amaartois and comparison with St Louis. Try searching.
> 
> Hope the above helps.


Thanks for this great info about Amaartois availabilty. I was at Goyard's, Paris few yrs back but was not impressed with it. Recently, there have been few sightings of the 'black & black' St Louis near my area and seen quite a few in Japan too. Now with the recent availability of Artois, I do hope I can get to view it and compare it with St Louis esp the handles. My hotel is near Hankyu Uhmeda and there is a Goyard there and  will check once I'm there again. It'll be my 3 rd trip to Osaka/ Kyoto this Nov. Will update once I get my hands on it later.


----------



## Baat

I am getting an artist to paint a figure on a St. Louis. Does anybody know what kind of paint Goyard uses?


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone happen to know if Goyard still makes/sells this coin purse?


----------



## j19

Does anyone know where/how to get Goyard products if you live in Canada?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

j19 said:


> Does anyone know where/how to get Goyard products if you live in Canada?


This has been answered in numerous other threads. In short, you need to travel to US or Europe, OR arrange via email with US or European store to have item shipped to Canada.


----------



## tigerlilyx389

Hi everyone! I was at the Goyard store in Paris in May 2016 and saw a bag that was similar to the St Louis, but smaller, had a zipper top, and was not as slouchy. It was only available through special order. Does anyone know the name of this bag and if it is available at other stores or still available at the Paris store? Thank you!


----------



## tigerlilyx389

tigerlilyx389 said:


> Hi everyone! I was at the Goyard store in Paris in May 2016 and saw a bag that was similar to the St Louis, but smaller, had a zipper top, and was not as slouchy. It was only available through special order. Does anyone know the name of this bag and if it is available at other stores or still available at the Paris store? Thank you!


Nevermind, it is the Artois


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi all... Can someone please tell me the price of a St. Louis pm ,basic black with tan handles,in Shanghai.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bp26

I'm looking into getting an Okinawa MM to use as a work tote. Do you think my MacBook Air 15" would fit? I'm not sure if the zipper would be tight across.


----------



## kvckarleton

I live in the north and have a sky blue Bellechasse that I use in the summer.  I just received a black Sac Hardy and wondering if I should start using it now in the midst of the cold and snow.  Do people use Goyard bags for daily use in the winter?  Or, due to the fact that they are made of canvas, should they be reserved for warmer weather.  My concern is not the impact of the elements on the bag but whether it looks appropriate to carry a canvas bag in the winter months.  Thoughts?


----------



## nickmusou

Nice to see a Goyard thread!


----------



## LLANeedle

kvckarleton said:


> I live in the north and have a sky blue Bellechasse that I use in the summer.  I just received a black Sac Hardy and wondering if I should start using it now in the midst of the cold and snow.  Do people use Goyard bags for daily use in the winter?  Or, due to the fact that they are made of canvas, should they be reserved for warmer weather.  My concern is not the impact of the elements on the bag but whether it looks appropriate to carry a canvas bag in the winter months.  Thoughts?


I think it depends on the color.  I see a lot of black and navy during the winter months.


----------



## Usman Khan

Has Goyard completely stopped producing belts?


----------



## yoshiko

I am looking for a sturdy tote to carry my laptop in on a daily basis. I read some mixed stuff on how the St. Louis tote's hold up. Does anyone know what other Goyard totes or bags that would fit an 11 inch MacBook air are still being made and if possible prices?


----------



## NRS

yoshiko said:


> I am looking for a sturdy tote to carry my laptop in on a daily basis. I read some mixed stuff on how the St. Louis tote's hold up. Does anyone know what other Goyard totes or bags that would fit an 11 inch MacBook air are still being made and if possible prices?



In terms of totes, I don't know any specific models that'd hold your 11 inch macbook very well but Goyard do produce a laptop case called the Sorbonne which would definitely be able to fit your laptop + more.

Alternatively, you could go for something like a Beldevere GM or Voltaire and they'd be appropriate for a number of other occasions too.

Best of luck in your search


----------



## ultravisitor

Does anyone know if they still make the Cap Vert? If not, are they currently making anything similar to that or the Grand Bleu that a guy could carry easily?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

yoshiko said:


> I am looking for a sturdy tote to carry my laptop in on a daily basis. I read some mixed stuff on how the St. Louis tote's hold up. Does anyone know what other Goyard totes or bags that would fit an 11 inch MacBook air are still being made and if possible prices?



The Ambassade in both sizes should be able to hold an 11 inch Macbook Air. As it's small and light I would even carry it with a St. Louis PM or GM. The handle glazing cracks, yes, but apart from it being a visual problem I don't think there is any other reason not to use them for this purpose. The Okinawa/Marie Galante in both sizes should also be able to fit it. I have the small Okinawa tote and could still carry a Macbook Air 13 inch in it. Can't remember if it zipped though.


----------



## Daisy777

I need some help with cleaning the inside of my tote. I have placed a Zara shopping bag inside of it and the blue colour fro the bag transferred into the inside. is there a safe way of removing it without making another stain?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

Can someone please tell me if the tiny heat stamp made in France is found on the GM St. Louis only? The itty bitty one near the top of the bag embossed in the trim? It's not on the pm size correct?


----------



## Daisy777

Where exactly is it? I have the PM and can look...


LoreleiVictoria said:


> Can someone please tell me if the tiny heat stamp made in France is found on the GM St. Louis only? The itty bitty one near the top of the bag embossed in the trim? It's not on the pm size correct?


----------



## Alice's craze

happy 4th of July from my vacationing in Vegas!  Waiting for Starbucks at Caesar Palace


----------



## Tryster0

Does Goyard sell a dog collar and/or leash?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Tryster0 said:


> Does Goyard sell a dog collar and/or leash?



Yes, they sell both.


----------



## dsolorio

Does anyone know how much it costs to get the banner with initials painted on the St. Louis. I saw on the Goyard IG that it is only available this year.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Alice's craze said:


> happy 4th of July from my vacationing in Vegas!  Waiting for Starbucks at Caesar Palace


Gorgeous!


----------



## Alice's craze

Pursedesbenz said:


> Gorgeous!


thank you. Vegas was tons of fun!!!


----------



## Tryster0

R8ted_mmm said:


> Yes, they sell both.



Ah okay, I sent an email to the SF boutique last week asking for more info about it. In case they don't get back to me, is there another email address I should contact?


----------



## Tryster0

I came home with this today. ^^ (Also, according to my SA they're discontinuing the Grand Bleu PM so order one if you want it!)


----------



## Mikey82582

Does this Anjou look authentic?? Please help 
 I want to purchase as a gift for wife


----------



## incognito1369

Hello ladies! Anyone seen a green marquises tote? I've read it's discontinued. Thanks in advance


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

3 questions! 
1: what is the current US price for St. Louis GM in grey?  
2: Will the handles crack/peel/look shabby from normal use?  Or do you have to be pretty hard on the bag for the handles to crack? 
3: Will bottom corners of the bag get worn/damaged easily?
My gut is telling me that the Goyars St. Louis is not as durable as a Louis Vuitton neverfull. Thoughts?


----------



## dmash

I have some questions as well if anybody can help!

1. Anyone have a link to a 'fit pic' of the Croisiere 50? I'm trying to get an idea of the size as it's a different shape from Keepalls, etc due to being less tall and less wide.

2. Is there a general consensus on what heights should use what strap? There's the 114 and 136, not sure which would be most appropriate for 1,83m/6ft.

Thanks!


----------



## OneMoreDay

dmash said:


> I have some questions as well if anybody can help!
> 
> 1. Anyone have a link to a 'fit pic' of the Croisiere 50? I'm trying to get an idea of the size as it's a different shape from Keepalls, etc due to being less tall and less wide.
> 
> 2. Is there a general consensus on what heights should use what strap? There's the 114 and 136, not sure which would be most appropriate for 1,83m/6ft.
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go:




As to shoulder strap length, it looks similar in length to the Keepall but I'm not quite sure what the actual length is shown here (I've seen a different Croisiere 50 described as having a 19.5" shoulder drop, about 49.5 cm). I suppose if you're tall, the longer strap makes sense. Of course, this is all down to preference. I'm not tall and I don't like longer straps, not because I'm short but because I don't like my bag swinging into things. Is it possible to visit a store to try it out?


----------



## dmash

Ah perfect! Exactly what I was looking for, thanks for the speedy response!

I actually just created a thread regarding the strap length. Unfortunately I can't step into the store prior to purchasing :/


----------



## Purselover_

Does anyone know where I can purchase Goyard in Barcelona/Portugal? X


----------



## dmash

Is the leather trim piece found on the front of all the Boeing bags (besides the 25 trousse) just for aesthetic purposes? or is there a small pocket contained there?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

dmash said:


> Is the leather trim piece found on the front of all the Boeing bags (besides the 25 trousse) just for aesthetic purposes? or is there a small pocket contained there?



There is a small pocket.


----------



## hiag

PARIS PRICING -- Does anyone know up to date pricing on the Goyard St Louis black on black GMs and PMs? Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## SashaJustine

My new grey St. Louis having its first outing in NYC, back of a taxi, lol. Thx for letting me share, new to the Goyard fam but needed something different from an LV Neverfull (I do own one specifically for travel only)


----------



## Tryster0

Will there be a new messenger bag to replace the Grand Bleu?


----------



## alizhan

Tryster0 said:


> Will there be a new messenger bag to replace the Grand Bleu?


An exe in Goyard Paris told me that a new line for men bags will be introduced in the coming months. This probably explains why Grand Bleu series and Saint Lucie were phased out.

Disclaimer:  I heard this rumor since beginning of the year and to date, still no sight of the new range....so I have reservation on the "coming months" part....


----------



## Tryster0

alizhan said:


> An exe in Goyard Paris told me that a new line for men bags will be introduced in the coming months. This probably explains why Grand Bleu series and Saint Lucie were phased out.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I heard this rumor since beginning of the year and to date, still no sight of the new range....so I have reservation on the "coming months" part....



Ahh okay, that makes sense. I don't know if I can wait that long, I really want either an Ambassade or a Boeing 45.


----------



## alizhan

Tryster0 said:


> Ahh okay, that makes sense. I don't know if I can wait that long, I really want either an Ambassade or a Boeing 45.


Ambassade and Boeing are the true timeless classics! GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Tryster0

alizhan said:


> Ambassade and Boeing are the true timeless classics! GO FOR IT!!!!



I think I will for Christmas! I just want to make sure the 45 wouldn't be too bulky to carry around when it's filled.


----------



## Tryster0

The Ambassade PM is being discontinued so if you want one grab it quickly! The SF boutique has the only black/black one in the US currently, according to the SA.


----------



## Dooneysta

Question for St Louis users...
How long did it take yours to become loose and slouchy..?
I love the foldy look that they get but mine (both sizes but PM more than GM) are still ‘new’ looking. I switch bags often and no one bag ever gets much consecutive use (I’ve committed to one bag that reminds me of Halloween for the rest of the month and it’s KILLING MY SOUL (yes, exaggeration). So it’s possible they might take ten years to slouch naturally if I’m only wearing each the equivalent of a week and a half a year ( I stuff when not in use)
Is there anything you think I can do to hasten the pilgrimage to slouchville? Could I perhaps heat it gently and then squash it up? Should I set something heavy but small in it so it folds in on itself somewhat and then hang it somewhere? Sit on it for an hour?

Thank you for any thoughts on your own experiences!!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hello everyone....I am obsessing over a gray Belvedere in a pm size. I tried to do a search on here, but haven’t found much info. Are they easy to find in the US? Does anyone have a good SA anywhere that they would recommend? I just don’t want to call and look like a fool if it’s impossible to find one. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

So I just called one of the Goyard stores and they need a bank wire...since I have not purchased from a Goyard store before. Wow, they make it really hard for you to spend money. I’m not sure if I’m comfortable with that. Bummer! Belvedere might have to be put on hold for awhile


----------



## Tryster0

This may be a dumb question but is Goyard hand made?


----------



## honubags

Any know the price of a classic color and special color in pm and mm Belvedere in USD?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Is there anywhere left in the Boston area to buy Goyard in person now that Barneys doesn't carry it?  Anywhere maybe at the Natick Mall?


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

HELP! 
I really want a Goyard bag. Basically I can get one for Christmas should I choose.
 The Burgundy St Louis PM will be just under 1700USD with tax. Should I go for it?!? I'm worried about possible handle cracking but I am kind of dying to be in the Goyard club as all  I have is LV/Burberry/Prada and really want something that is more unique. I love the rarity of the brand and the allure of how hard it is to acquire.  
I'm going to the San Francisco store this weekend to shop around.  Anyone want to help me jump off the LV ship and onto the Goyard train??   would love some encouragement haha


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SerendipitousKitty said:


> HELP!
> I really want a Goyard bag. Basically I can get one for Christmas should I choose.
> The Burgundy St Louis PM will be just under 1700USD with tax. Should I go for it?!? I'm worried about possible handle cracking but I am kind of dying to be in the Goyard club as all  I have is LV/Burberry/Prada and really want something that is more unique. I love the rarity of the brand and the allure of how hard it is to acquire.
> I'm going to the San Francisco store this weekend to shop around.  Anyone want to help me jump off the LV ship and onto the Goyard train??   would love some encouragement haha


Why not try another bag? I'm not all that familiar with stock and prices, but I know the Artois PM in classic colors is also under $1700, and it's more unique than the St. Louis. To be honest, in NYC I see as many St Louis as I do Neverfulls. I only mention this because you say you like the unique look  I have never seen anyone carrying anything besides the St Louis though! My mom uses her Artois every day and the corners are a little scuffed, but the leather on the handles is still absolutely beautiful. Whatever you buy, you're spending a lot of money on something for YOU! If you love the St Louis, that's what matters more than anything else! If you just would like a piece from Goyard, there might be a couple options! If you can stop by a Goyard store the SAs will definitely try to talk to you, but you can look around because all the prices are displayed  Good luck! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Why not try another bag? I'm not all that familiar with stock and prices, but I know the Artois PM in classic colors is also under $1700, and it's more unique than the St. Louis. To be honest, in NYC I see as many St Louis as I do Neverfulls. I only mention this because you say you like the unique look  I have never seen anyone carrying anything besides the St Louis though! My mom uses her Artois every day and the corners are a little scuffed, but the leather on the handles is still absolutely beautiful. Whatever you buy, you're spending a lot of money on something for YOU! If you love the St Louis, that's what matters more than anything else! If you just would like a piece from Goyard, there might be a couple options! If you can stop by a Goyard store the SAs will definitely try to talk to you, but you can look around because all the prices are displayed  Good luck! Can't wait to see what you get!


Thank you for that! I really like how slouchy the st. Louis is. The Artois looks much stiffer so mentally I checked it off my list but I could look in store. Isn't there a hobo style open tote with one shoulder strap ? Do you know what the name of that is? It looks slouchy too. I'll try to find it, I saw it on tradesy.


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Why not try another bag? I'm not all that familiar with stock and prices, but I know the Artois PM in classic colors is also under $1700, and it's more unique than the St. Louis. To be honest, in NYC I see as many St Louis as I do Neverfulls. I only mention this because you say you like the unique look  I have never seen anyone carrying anything besides the St Louis though! My mom uses her Artois every day and the corners are a little scuffed, but the leather on the handles is still absolutely beautiful. Whatever you buy, you're spending a lot of money on something for YOU! If you love the St Louis, that's what matters more than anything else! If you just would like a piece from Goyard, there might be a couple options! If you can stop by a Goyard store the SAs will definitely try to talk to you, but you can look around because all the prices are displayed  Good luck! Can't wait to see what you get!


The Fidji, do you happen to know about this bags durability?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SerendipitousKitty said:


> The Fidji, do you happen to know about this bags durability?


Sorry, I don't! It was discontinued before I got into Goyard. You might also want to look at the Grenadine if you haven't already! I love both those styles, but the Grenadine has leather corners which I think is part of what makes the Artois more durable than the St Louis. I think the Grenadine is also under $1700 pre-loved, but I wish Goyard still made it. I'm dying for them to release more new styles!


----------



## cathi

SerendipitousKitty said:


> HELP!
> I really want a Goyard bag. Basically I can get one for Christmas should I choose.
> The Burgundy St Louis PM will be just under 1700USD with tax. Should I go for it?!? I'm worried about possible handle cracking but I am kind of dying to be in the Goyard club as all  I have is LV/Burberry/Prada and really want something that is more unique. I love the rarity of the brand and the allure of how hard it is to acquire.
> I'm going to the San Francisco store this weekend to shop around.  Anyone want to help me jump off the LV ship and onto the Goyard train??   would love some encouragement haha


Have fun in SF and try on bags to see what suits youI have been in the store many times and all 3 of my St Louis totes are from there
I also have had my black/black tote for years and have no problem with cracking anywhere 
Get what you love  and you can't go wrong with a beautiful SL as there is something very special about them compared to all the LV around!!


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

cathi said:


> Have fun in SF and try on bags to see what suits youI have been in the store many times and all 3 of my St Louis totes are from there
> I also have had my black/black tote for years and have no problem with cracking anywhere
> Get what you love  and you can't go wrong with a beautiful SL as there is something very special about them compared to all the LV around!!


Thanks !! I'm getting really excited to go on Sunday and am hoping I love the burgundy in person as I've only seen it online.


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

Dooneysta said:


> Question for St Louis users...
> How long did it take yours to become loose and slouchy..?
> I love the foldy look that they get but mine (both sizes but PM more than GM) are still ‘new’ looking. I switch bags often and no one bag ever gets much consecutive use (I’ve committed to one bag that reminds me of Halloween for the rest of the month and it’s KILLING MY SOUL (yes, exaggeration). So it’s possible they might take ten years to slouch naturally if I’m only wearing each the equivalent of a week and a half a year ( I stuff when not in use)
> Is there anything you think I can do to hasten the pilgrimage to slouchville? Could I perhaps heat it gently and then squash it up? Should I set something heavy but small in it so it folds in on itself somewhat and then hang it somewhere? Sit on it for an hour?
> 
> Thank you for any thoughts on your own experiences!!


This post is so funny !  how about storing it un-stuffed, so it gently folds in on itself for a few weeks and get a a chance to soften? Maybe set it in the sun for a little? 15 min to warm up? Good luck! I too love it slouchy!


----------



## Dooneysta

SerendipitousKitty said:


> This post is so funny !  how about storing it un-stuffed, so it gently folds in on itself for a few weeks and get a a chance to soften? Maybe set it in the sun for a little? 15 min to warm up? Good luck! I too love it slouchy!


I had been afraid about ‘heating’ them, but that DOES make sense; works on many kinds of things- thank you!!!


----------



## autumntoki

SerendipitousKitty said:


> HELP!
> I really want a Goyard bag. Basically I can get one for Christmas should I choose.
> The Burgundy St Louis PM will be just under 1700USD with tax. Should I go for it?!? I'm worried about possible handle cracking but I am kind of dying to be in the Goyard club as all  I have is LV/Burberry/Prada and really want something that is more unique. I love the rarity of the brand and the allure of how hard it is to acquire.
> I'm going to the San Francisco store this weekend to shop around.  Anyone want to help me jump off the LV ship and onto the Goyard train??   would love some encouragement haha



Hi, so were you able to get your goyard bag from sf?   btw, i replied to your goyard luggage tag question from the other goyard thread, and took a photo of my luggage tag for you, in case you missed it. hope you’ve found the bag and tag you love!


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

autumntoki said:


> Hi, so were you able to get your goyard bag from sf?   btw, i replied to your goyard luggage tag question from the other goyard thread, and took a photo of my luggage tag for you, in case you missed it. hope you’ve found the bag and tag you love!


Hi! I Did purchase my bag from the SF store  sadly I'm waiting until Christmas to open it.... So hard. I want it now haha   I'll go look for the luggage tag reply, thanks!


----------



## grispoivre

Does anyone have a SA (US) e-mail I can connect with? I'm looking to buy over the phone. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pompoms2

Hi everyone! I just purchased my 2nd St. Louis GM in black with black straps, my other is a white GM i bought on Trendlee in brand new condition about a year ago.  Once I brought the bag home and took off the plastic  on the straps I realized the edging on the straps are really sharp, makes it uncomfortable to carry, nothing like the super soft ones on my white St. Louis.  I drove myself an hour back to Beverly Hills to swap it for one that didn’t have this issue or to look at a different style.  I was told that because I took the plastic off the straps there was nothing they could do,  and assured  me they will soften overtime and that this is what the straps look like now they have changed...  i’m super annoyed and was flustered and didn’t ask to look at another St. Louis to see if this was indeed true.  I’m also baffled that I couldn’t really feel or look at the straps before buying the bag because of the plastic but can’t return it if there’s a defect?? Can anyone let me know if this is indeed the way the new straps feel,  stiff and sharp,  ( that will soften ) or if I just got a bad bag ??


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

Pompoms2 said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my 2nd St. Louis GM in black with black straps, my other is a white GM i bought on Trendlee in brand new condition about a year ago.  Once I brought the bag home and took off the plastic  on the straps I realized the edging on the straps are really sharp, makes it uncomfortable to carry, nothing like the super soft ones on my white St. Louis.  I drove myself an hour back to Beverly Hills to swap it for one that didn’t have this issue or to look at a different style.  I was told that because I took the plastic off the straps there was nothing they could do,  and assured  me they will soften overtime and that this is what the straps look like now they have changed...  i’m super annoyed and was flustered and didn’t ask to look at another St. Louis to see if this was indeed true.  I’m also baffled that I couldn’t really feel or look at the straps before buying the bag because of the plastic but can’t return it if there’s a defect?? Can anyone let me know if this is indeed the way the new straps feel,  stiff and sharp,  ( that will soften ) or if I just got a bad bag ??


Hi I haven't heard anything other than from your post about them changing straps and I'm new to goyard as I just purchased my first st Louis recently. I can share though that my straps DO have what I consider sharp edges, I would describe the glazing to be a very thin layer which to me seems less likely to crack vs thick glazing.


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

SerendipitousKitty said:


> Hi I haven't heard anything other than from your post about them changing straps and I'm new to goyard as I just purchased my first st Louis recently. I can share though that my straps DO have what I consider sharp edges, I would describe the glazing to be a very thin layer which to me seems less likely to crack vs thick glazing.


----------



## Pompoms2

SerendipitousKitty said:


> View attachment 3923644


 Thank you so much for your  reply! That’s exactly what my straps look like, so glad to know that it’s normal!  I ended up calling another Goyard location and was told that the glazing can vary depending on what artisan made the bag.  I was told again it should soften overtime  I’m ready to start using it now!


----------



## SerendipitousKitty

Pompoms2 said:


> Thank you so much for your  reply! That’s exactly what my straps look like, so glad to know that it’s normal!  I ended up calling another Goyard location and was told that the glazing can vary depending on what artisan made the bag.  I was told again it should soften overtime  I’m ready to start using it now!


Yay! Glad I could help  I just got my bag at the SF boutique and have used it for a week maybe. It's very new to me, hoping it holds up well. 
I'm hoping that this new style of strap is to correct the cracking issues that the other glazing style had. If you look on say Tradsey or a re sale site at older goyard, I've noticed the handles look awful and do not wear well.


----------



## covetit

does anyone have a goyard agenda/ Planner cover? Or even know what its called?  Any info on size and feedback on functionality would be helpful. My friend is heading to Paris next weekend and Im sending her with my Goyard shopping list!


----------



## Beantownman

Hi all! I’m going to be in Paris soon which is a great time to buy Goyard. I’m looking for some type of bag for myself (man) that I can use as a day bag/around town travel type thing? I’ve seen some guys pull off the St Louis but am wondering if anyone has some good suggestions for me to seek out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ncch

hi everyone!

has the jeanne really been discontinued??  when did this happen?


----------



## texasmom2

Hello! I was in Monaco last week and bought a Goyard Artois MM and a St Louis GM. I will only keep one but can't decide which one to keep! I love them both! I love the zipper in the Artois and the longer strap drop. I love the slouchiness of the St Louis. Any pros and cons you could share if you have both?


----------



## Bentley143

Has anyone heard of the limited pink bag Goyard released last week?


----------



## mrsseow

Bentley143 said:


> Has anyone heard of the limited pink bag Goyard released last week?



Yes, I saw it in two models: st louis and artois.
The main body of the bag is light pink with dark pink handles.
Goyard makes the buyer put his/her initials on the bag (the price of the bag includes the painting of 2 or 3 initials), to prevent the bag from being resold in the open market.


----------



## Bentley143

mrsseow said:


> Yes, I saw it in two models: st louis and artois.
> The main body of the bag is light pink with dark pink handles.
> Goyard makes the buyer put his/her initials on the bag (the price of the bag includes the painting of 2 or 3 initials), to prevent the bag from being resold in the open market.


Do you think it’s worth buying? There’s one on hold for me but I’m not sure.


----------



## bagidiotic

Bentley143 said:


> Do you think it’s worth buying? There’s one on hold for me but I’m not sure.


If you love pink and use pink why not
Most importantly it must suit your style


----------



## bagidiotic

mrsseow said:


> Yes, I saw it in two models: st louis and artois.
> The main body of the bag is light pink with dark pink handles.
> Goyard makes the buyer put his/her initials on the bag (the price of the bag includes the painting of 2 or 3 initials), to prevent the bag from being resold in the open market.


Any ideas what size released?


----------



## mrsseow

Bentley143 said:


> Do you think it’s worth buying? There’s one on hold for me but I’m not sure.



I agree with bagidotic. If you foresee using it, it is worth it 
Do go in and try!


----------



## mrsseow

bagidiotic said:


> Any ideas what size released?


 
Both the Artois and St. Louis models that I saw were in pm.
I believe it comes in other models and sizes as well.


----------



## bagidiotic

mrsseow said:


> Both the Artois and St. Louis models that I saw were in pm.
> I believe it comes in other models and sizes as well.


Great
Thanks


----------



## c18027

bagidiotic said:


> Any ideas what size released?


It was offered in the Artois PM and MM, Monte Carlo PM, Poitier PM, Saint Louis PM ($2165 USD) and GM, and the Saigon mini and PM.


----------



## bagidiotic

c18027 said:


> It was offered in the Artois PM and MM, Monte Carlo PM, Poitier PM, Saint Louis PM ($2165 USD) and GM, and the Saigon mini and PM.


You're awesome 
Thanks


----------



## c18027

ncch said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> has the jeanne really been discontinued??  when did this happen?


Yes — the announcement to discontinue the Jeanne was made in Summer 2016.


----------



## mollfrey

Hello all!
Anyone have measurements on the new Artois GM?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! Pasted this in the “Artois mod shots” threat but it’s not very active so hope it’s ok to post here 

I’m looking for a new tote and want something neutral (black) but not just another black bag. Have been eyeing the Artois MM. Those of you that have it, would you recommend? I live in Chicago so it needs to be able to withstand all types of weather. My plan is to use it as a daily work bag but I think it’s big enough to put gym stuff in too. Would greatly appreciate any thoughts on this bag! TIA


----------



## texasmom2

mollfrey said:


> Hello all!
> Anyone have measurements on the new Artois GM?


Artois  doesn't come in GM, only PM and MM.


----------



## texasmom2

I bought the Artois MM and St Louis GM a few weeks ago because I couldn't decide which one I wanted. I really liked them equally, but I can only keep one. I bought both in black/black. I decided to keep the St Louis, so I've posted my Artois in the PurseForum auction page, if anyone is interested!


----------



## alizhan

texasmom2 said:


> Artois  doesn't come in GM, only PM and MM.


No, they have released Artois GM size (used as a travel bags) a few weeks ago


----------



## mollfrey

What @alizhan said.
For reference: https://www.goyard.com/en/news/the-artois-gm-weekend-tote/


----------



## Marietet

Hi ladies, I want to get another Goyard St Louis in PM size but I can't decide between yellow or green. I currently have gold/tan and I love it so much. Which color do you think is more practical for everyday use? Thanks.


----------



## hrhkaren

any ladies with the belvedere 2 that can report on wear and tear?


----------



## Joyce Swift

hrhkaren said:


> any ladies with the belvedere 2 that can report on wear and tear?


I have a belvedere I bought in 2016.  I do baby it a little since it doesn't hold much when I am out with my kids.  I have some fading on the back pocket which I thought is odd since the canvas should be coated.  I am an hour away from SF so I am thinking of taking it to the store and see what they say.  I will keep you posted for sure.


----------



## hrhkaren

Joyce Swift said:


> I have a belvedere I bought in 2016.  I do baby it a little since it doesn't hold much when I am out with my kids.  I have some fading on the back pocket which I thought is odd since the canvas should be coated.  I am an hour away from SF so I am thinking of taking it to the store and see what they say.  I will keep you posted for sure.



Thanks! That is strange, fading on canvas. You pay all this money for a bag for it only to fade. This is why I'm still not sure if I should invest in the belvedere 2. It would be my first Goyard piece. But I've been reading a lot of quality issues here.


----------



## Joyce Swift

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hello everyone....I am obsessing over a gray Belvedere in a pm size. I tried to do a search on here, but haven’t found much info. Are they easy to find in the US? Does anyone have a good SA anywhere that they would recommend? I just don’t want to call and look like a fool if it’s impossible to find one. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Joycet4

Hi everyone!   
I’m a newbie here so please bear with me.    What’s the difference between blue ciel and the light blue color on the St Louis?    Thanks.


----------



## c18027

Joycet4 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m a newbie here so please bear with me.    What’s the difference between blue ciel and the light blue color on the St Louis?    Thanks.


Welcome to the Goyard Forum!  Sky Blue is the English translation of the French color Ciel Bleu.  Just a difference in language, not color.  HTH!


----------



## Joycet4

c18027 said:


> Welcome to the Goyard Forum!  Sky Blue is the English translation of the French color Ciel Bleu.  Just a difference in language, not color.  HTH!



Thanks!  Definitely helpful.  Hope to purchase my first Goyard.


----------



## larougerose

Does anyone know the size of Meghan Markle's White St Louis Tote? Is it PM or GM? Sorry, I can't seem to upload a photo.


----------



## c18027

larougerose said:


> Does anyone know the size of Meghan Markle's White St Louis Tote? Is it PM or GM? Sorry, I can't seem to upload a photo.


This one is a GM:


----------



## calisnoopy

Does anyone know the price of the Artois in pink for both PM and MM sizes?

And did they do the pink in the belvedere too?

Thanks!


----------



## c18027

Information about the limited edition pink pieces starts here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/goyard-chat-thread.540560/page-23

Your best bet is to call the boutique directly as these pieces were released in October and inventory may no longer be available.  Good luck!


----------



## cathi

I was recently in the SF boutique and they had the pink in all pieces


----------



## c18027

cathi said:


> I was recently in the SF boutique and they had the pink in all pieces


It’s interesting to hear that there are pieces left.  I turned my offer down because of the mandatory monogramming in dark pink.  I wonder if that was a deal breaker for other clients as well.


----------



## alizhan

c18027 said:


> It’s interesting to hear that there are pieces left.  I turned my offer down because of the mandatory monogramming in dark pink.  I wonder if that was a deal breaker for other clients as well.



I am with you.  The whole combination of darker pink and light pink with initials in pink too, makes the whole bag looks like bubble gum wrap!


----------



## utay_rose

Hi! Anyone know how many Goyard stores are there in West coast?


----------



## c18027

utay_rose said:


> Hi! Anyone know how many Goyard stores are there in West coast?


This information can be found on the Goyard website:
https://www.goyard.com/en/store


----------



## covetit

I’m thinking of getting the wallet that zips around- sorry don’t know the model name. I currently have LV zippy, and Goyard has a similar style. Any feedback on durability? I’ve heard the folding billfold style cracks at the crease.


----------



## auntynat

Hi, if anyone is interested, I was at the Singapore Store yesterday and they are well stocked in all colours. 
Amazing service also (as always).


----------



## glamourous1098

Does anyone know the current price to get a bag monogrammed?  I'm looking to get a monogrammed St. Louis PM.


----------



## ivankajane

Hi guys!  Need your opinion...should I get a Belvedere 2 PM or a Cap Vert?  Looking at the black/tan colourway.  I like the look of the Belvedere more but thinking the Cap Vert will be more practical and easier to use.  Would greatly appreciate your thoughts on this


----------



## Stregahorn

ivankajane said:


> Hi guys!  Need your opinion...should I get a Belvedere 2 PM or a Cap Vert?  Looking at the black/tan colourway.  I like the look of the Belvedere more but thinking the Cap Vert will be more practical and easier to use.  Would greatly appreciate your thoughts on this
> 
> View attachment 4393904
> View attachment 4393905


I personally like the Belvedere more than the Cap Vert.


----------



## Purse_noobee

Hello. I finally found the bag I wanted. Since it has been discontinued for years, I had to buy it through a reseller. There is a name plate on it with the previous owner’s name and I will need to get it changed. 

Does anyone know if this is something Goyard does or was this done by a 3rd party? Please see pic. Thanks.


----------



## bisbee

I know almost nothing about Goyard...I don’t own any.  I am interested in buying a St. Louis in green or burgundy.  I would have to call and order... from a boutique or  Bergdorf.  Are those colors the more expensive?  Where would you recommend getting it, and does anyone have a current price?

Thanks!


----------



## MainlyBailey

bisbee said:


> I know almost nothing about Goyard...I don’t own any.  I am interested in buying a St. Louis in green or burgundy.  I would have to call and order... from a boutique or  Bergdorf.  Are those colors the more expensive?  Where would you recommend getting it, and does anyone have a current price?
> 
> Thanks!


I just bought a st Louis PM- it is now $1595 for special (anything other than the classics, i.e., black black or black tan combos) colors. You can reach out via email on their site first and they'll call you a day or two after. Last place that I got it from is Barney's. Before that was Bergdorf since it was across the street from my office. Hth!


----------



## MainlyBailey

MainlyBailey said:


> I just bought a st Louis PM- it is now $1595 for special (anything other than the classics, i.e., black black or black tan combos) colors. You can reach out via email on their site first and they'll call you a day or two after. Last place that I got it from is Barney's. Before that was Bergdorf since it was across the street from my office. Hth!


I forgot to add, yes, the special colors (white, green, grey, yellow, orange, red, burgundy, navy) are more expensive by about 77% than the classic black colors, so those should be a bit over $1,200. There's a Goyard price thread you can look through, too. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## bisbee

I want to purchase a burgundy St. Louis PM from the New York boutique.  Is it better to email or call?  If email is best, does anyone have the address?  And...is there a particular SA anyone would like to share?

Thank you!


----------



## MainlyBailey

bisbee said:


> I want to purchase a burgundy St. Louis PM from the New York boutique.  Is it better to email or call?  If email is best, does anyone have the address?  And...is there a particular SA anyone would like to share?
> 
> Thank you!


Just PM'ed you


----------



## Stregahorn

MainlyBailey said:


> I forgot to add, yes, the special colors (white, green, grey, yellow, orange, red, burgundy, navy) are more expensive by about 77% than the classic black colors, so those should be a bit over $1,200. There's a Goyard price thread you can look through, too. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


Usually special colors are approximately 30% more than black/basic.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Stregahorn said:


> Usually special colors are approximately 30% more than black/basic.


Our SA said it is approximately 23%. I've made my past purchase calculations based on that, and it appears accurate, but I'll check again next time I stop by a store. Hopefully soon!
Edit - Of course, I said 77 instead of 23 in my earlier post. Lol! Whoops. Thanks for catching that [emoji6]


----------



## kahollan

Has anyone ever heard or seen this bag before? Its similar to the LV Pochette Felicie. The seller cross listed on both Ebay and Poshmark. I originally was going to purchase through PM but we both preferred Ebay (cheaper for both of us plus I get Cash back through ******). Anyways, she said she received this bag in 2010, said the bag cost around $2000. It has an older dustbag (not yellow). She couldn't find the date code. I am posting both listings. all photos are different but its the same bag. https://www.ebay.com/itm/183706685941 and https://poshmark.com/listing/Goyard-Limited-edition-gold-chain-handbag-5ccf1fe39d3b78a4cda02cdf


----------



## kahollan

I purchased it bc there were so many watchers and it was a new listing, plus it was EXACTLY what I was looking for (almost got the LV).  I paid through PP credit so I should be protected but I'm super nervous.  I can't find any 2010 pics of this bag even though she said limited edition I know Goyard probably has some rare pieces that are released! Please help!


----------



## baiyishang

ivankajane said:


> Hi guys!  Need your opinion...should I get a Belvedere 2 PM or a Cap Vert?  Looking at the black/tan colourway.  I like the look of the Belvedere more but thinking the Cap Vert will be more practical and easier to use.  Would greatly appreciate your thoughts on this
> 
> View attachment 4393904
> View attachment 4393905





kahollan said:


> I purchased it bc there were so many watchers and it was a new listing, plus it was EXACTLY what I was looking for (almost got the LV).  I paid through PP credit so I should be protected but I'm super nervous.  I can't find any 2010 pics of this bag even though she said limited edition I know Goyard probably has some rare pieces that are released! Please help!



Are you sure this is a real goyard, never see this style before


----------



## kahollan

baiyishang said:


> Are you sure this is a real goyard, never see this style before


That’s why I’m posting ! I dunno ‍♀️ (referring to the two listings not carousel one)


----------



## alizhan

kahollan said:


> That’s why I’m posting ! I dunno ‍♀️ (referring to the two listings not carousel one)


it is fake.


----------



## kahollan

alizhan said:


> it is fake.


that's what I thought.  I have already contacted the seller and she has agreed to give full refund once she receives the bag.  She still claims its authentic, LOL


----------



## springandsummer

Hi guys, what are regular colors vs special colors at Goyard?


----------



## MainlyBailey

springandsummer said:


> Hi guys, what are regular colors vs special colors at Goyard?


This is a helpful article that show all the colors. Classic is black on black or black canvas with tan trim/leather. Hth! 

The Ultimate Bag Guide: The Goyard Saint Louis Tote and Goyard Anjou Tote - PurseBlog
https://www.purseblog.com/guides/goyard-st-louis-tote-anjou-prices-size-comparison/


----------



## springandsummer

MainlyBailey said:


> This is a helpful article that show all the colors. Classic is black on black or black canvas with tan trim/leather. Hth!
> 
> The Ultimate Bag Guide: The Goyard Saint Louis Tote and Goyard Anjou Tote - PurseBlog
> https://www.purseblog.com/guides/goyard-st-louis-tote-anjou-prices-size-comparison/


thanks so much


----------



## MainlyBailey

springandsummer said:


> thanks so much


You're welcome! Did you find a favorite color yet?


----------



## springandsummer

MainlyBailey said:


> You're welcome! Did you find a favorite color yet?


I think I’ll just go with a classic black for my first bag! I’ve been eyeing the Artois but I also want to add stripes and my initials. Still trying to learn how everything works at Goyard tho


----------



## bisbee

I just got a new St. Louis in burgundy.  I got the PM, and I am a little confused...thinking maybe I should have gotten the GM.

I know there isn’t that big a difference...


----------



## baiyishang

bisbee said:


> View attachment 4433590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a new St. Louis in burgundy.  I got the PM, and I am a little confused...thinking maybe I should have gotten the GM.
> 
> I know there isn’t that big a difference...



When I goy my PM, I had the same doubts. But the more I use my PM, the more I like the PM. I still want GM, but will use it for travel not everyday use. PM is a great size for every day use


----------



## bisbee

baiyishang said:


> When I goy my PM, I had the same doubts. But the more I use my PM, the more I like the PM. I still want GM, but will use it for travel not everyday use. PM is a great size for every day use


Thanks...I decided it is perfect!


----------



## piccolochimico

Is the official website down?


----------



## c18027

piccolochimico said:


> Is the official website down?


I think so.  I just got a “fatal error” message!


----------



## piccolochimico

c18027 said:


> I think so.  I just got a “fatal error” message!


It's working again, we can stop holding the breath


----------



## goofygal531

Curious how everyone uses the pouch attached to the St Louis. What do you keep in it?


----------



## crazybagfan

Thinking to get a new Goyard PM. Grey or Burgundy? I already have a black. I’m at Malaysia so whole year is summer I can see green is quite popular too but not sure I can carry green color bag or not. Thanks for all advices!


----------



## Lele13

Hi Everyone
I’m new to the site...looking to purchase my first Goyard.  I have a question, when i called the Miami Boutique i was told on first purchase you must do a wire transfer....have any of you experienced this?
Thank you for any advice


----------



## Dooneysta

goofygal531 said:


> Curious how everyone uses the pouch attached to the St Louis. What do you keep in it?


I stick receipts in there or cash on the VERY rare occasion I have any cash. I usually only carry maybe three cards plus ID, so I usually have just an LV card holder which doesn’t have any room for cash. I stash it in the pouch. I have also used it to hide the card holder and cell phone since the bag is open-topped.

Sometimes if I’m just making a quick run, I’ll use the pouch with just the phone and the card I plan to use inside. 
It’s not a super handy pouch for me because it’s so flat, but those are the things I use it for. I see people selling them, but I get twitchy about things not being ‘complete’ and the strap still attached to the handle but not attached to anything else would bug me.


----------



## CuriousRachel

Has anyone seen these before? I’ve been trying to google and nothing is coming up. Does anyone own the card holder? I was thinking it would be useful for a metro card.


----------



## Jinsun

Hello. Trying to purchase a rouette. Called bergdorf and was told it’s a boutique exclusive item. So I’ve been trying to call a boutique but keeps going to voice message and no one is returning my call. Anyone have a boutique SA contact info: cell or email?  I’d greatly appreciate it.


----------



## karlie.fitzgera

Hey everyone! I'm looking for an SA in Chicago or NYC to order an item. I've tried calling but I'm having a hard time getting through to someone. Any recommendations would be super helpful!

Thanks


----------



## Aimee3

Try Bergdorfs or Barney's in NYC.  At least someone will answer the phone there.  I've never had anyone answer the phone at the boutique in NY and quite frankly the in-boutique experience was off-putting.


----------



## Jinsun

karlie.fitzgera said:


> Hey everyone! I'm looking for an SA in Chicago or NYC to order an item. I've tried calling but I'm having a hard time getting through to someone. Any recommendations would be super helpful!
> 
> Thanks



Miami boutique answers calls. They will ask you to email them. They didn’t have the bag in the color I wanted so ended up getting it through the NY boutique. But we had a bad bad ordering experience. 

If it’s a boutique item contact the boutique miami@goyard.com, newyork@goyard.com

If it’s not a boutique item, I’d go with barneys or BG


----------



## Jinsun

I have a question as well about boutique first time ordering wire transfer. 

I was charge $25 ship and $55 wire transfer. 
My bank charged me for the wire transfer which I was expecting BUT why did Goyard charge me an additional $55?  Is there a fee for them to receive the WT?

I’ve done a few WT but never was I charge from the receiving end. Odd


----------



## aminriro

goofygal531 said:


> Curious how everyone uses the pouch attached to the St Louis. What do you keep in it?


I don’t use either of mine.  I tried because if it comes w a bag, I wanna use it but I just can’t figure out anything for this one.  On the rare occasion I have, Ive put sunglasses of readers in it.


----------



## love1212

Does Goyard have just Navy Blue, and bright Blue as far as blue colors?


----------



## c18027

love1212 said:


> Does Goyard have just Navy Blue, and bright Blue as far as blue colors?



Navy and Sky Blue are regularly in production, although they are referred to as “special colors.”

Turquoise is a limited edition and/or custom order color.


----------



## love1212

c18027 said:


> Navy and Sky Blue are regularly in production, although they are referred to as “special colors.”
> 
> Turquoise is a limited edition and/or custom order color.


Thank you!!


----------



## BalLVLover

CuriousRachel said:


> Has anyone seen these before? I’ve been trying to google and nothing is coming up. Does anyone own the card holder? I was thinking it would be useful for a metro card.


I have the card holder, I use it as a bag charm most of the time but it’s been really handy for travel. I stick my ID inside then tuck it inside my St. Louis so that I have quick easy access to it when heading through security as opposed to taking my whole regular cardholder out of my bag.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My new Goyard key case from Poshmark! Got it for around $300 and it was brand new.


----------



## floridagal23

Has anyone seen an old tuileries wallet in decent condition? I didn’t realize this style was discontinued and I’ve been on the hunt. I found one online but the color and condition aren’t what I am looking for. Has Goyard made any new wallets that are similar? Sorry if this should go in a different thread - I didn’t see a thread with reseller recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Just getting into Goyard, I'm surprised how quiet this forum is!  I'd love to see more pics loaded in the library for us to reference!


----------



## Sanikki

Swanky said:


> Just getting into Goyard, I'm surprised how quiet this forum is!  I'd love to see more pics loaded in the library for us to reference!


Got this as well as an Isabelle in orange last month.


----------



## Sanikki

OogleAtLuxury said:


> My new Goyard key case from Poshmark! Got it for around $300 and it was brand new.


Congrats, that's great.


----------



## Swanky

Sanikki said:


> Got this as well as an Isabelle in orange last month.



Awesome!  Did you add to Library for reference?  Goyard is so elusive, it's great to share any info, pricing, pics, etc. . ..


----------



## Sanikki

Swanky said:


> Awesome!  Did you add to Library for reference?  Goyard is so elusive, it's great to share any info, pricing, pics, etc. . ..


Didn't know.  Will search for library and do so... thanks.


----------



## fabuleux

I am conducting research for a project and stumbled upon this ad for Goyard from 1913 in _Le Théâtre_. I thought I’d share with you!


----------



## 24HRglam

My first foray into Goyard monogramming. I love it! Does anyone else use the agenda? If so, do you use the Goyard inserts or something else?


----------



## livethelake

Can anyone tell me which NM sells Goyard?  The bag I want is not available at either BG or Barneys 
thanks!

Edit -  Looks like it's the Michigan Ave store only.


----------



## cathi

24HRglam said:


> My first foray into Goyard monogramming. I love it! Does anyone else use the agenda? If so, do you use the Goyard inserts or something else?


Pls share the colors on your monogram it's beautiful


----------



## 24HRglam

cathi said:


> Pls share the colors on your monogram it's beautiful


Thanks! It is grey and silver on the grey goyardine. The metallic colors cost a bit more but I was afraid of doing white.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, Chicago 
We have an SA there we like if you need a rec!


livethelake said:


> Can anyone tell me which NM sells Goyard?  The bag I want is not available at either BG or Barneys
> thanks!
> 
> Edit -  Looks like it's the Michigan Ave store only.


----------



## livethelake

Swanky said:


> Yes, Chicago
> We have an SA there we like if you need a rec!


Thx Swanky.  I found it at Goyard Miami


----------



## daisygal03

First time posting in this Goyard forum.  Just returned from Paris and wanted to share my purchases! 

I was on the hunt for a white cap vert (1st image) and the sales rep that was helping me originally told me they were sold out.  Right before I was about to check out she ran into the back and discretely brought out the exact purse I was looking for!  couldn't say no to this beauty. Has anyone else been told that cap vert was sold out, but then discretely given one at the last minute? Maybe it was because I was purchasing two other items already?

Also came home with a pair of espadrilles I've been swooning over and a rouette


----------



## BittyMonkey

I bought the Artois MM in the beginning of the year for travel. I finally had the opportunity to take her on a cross-country flight. It was absolutely perfect for the job and it was great to just be able to zip it up to go through security. I use a purse organizer for the bag because otherwise it would be a black hole.  I obviously was right on target because there was another woman with the exact same bag in a different color on my flight!


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi!! Has anyone seen the new bucket style bag in person!? My SA has sent a few pics..but it’s so hard to tell the size! TIA


----------



## MrsJstar

This is the bag I’m referring to..I don’t know official name


----------



## c18027

MrsJstar said:


> View attachment 4605995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bag I’m referring to..I don’t know official name


This new bucket bag is called the "Petit Flot."  It was offered first to VIPs in the U.S. on November 25th.  This model comes in only one size, with an adjustable strap, and is offered in 11 colorways.  Current USD pricing is $1820 for black or black/tan, and $2365 for all other "special" colors. 

Your SA should be willing to provide a modeling shot as this bag is super cute and can be worn crossbody.


----------



## Swanky

Remember to start threads on things that might interest others!  I look at thread titles when I search for info!


----------



## MrsJstar

c18027 said:


> This new bucket bag is called the "Petit Flot."  It was offered first to VIPs in the U.S. on November 25th.  This model comes in only one size, with an adjustable strap, and is offered in 11 colorways.  Current USD pricing is $1820 for black or black/tan, and $2365 for all other "special" colors.
> 
> Your SA should be willing to provide a modeling shot as this bag is super cute and can be worn crossbody.



Thank you for all the info..that’s more than my SA told me lol!! She did send a pic of it worn crossbody..so I’m grateful for that! Just curious what fits inside?! So I asked for a pic of that


----------



## Swanky

BittyMonkey said:


> I bought the Artois MM in the beginning of the year for travel. I finally had the opportunity to take her on a cross-country flight. It was absolutely perfect for the job and it was great to just be able to zip it up to go through security. I use a purse organizer for the bag because otherwise it would be a black hole.  I obviously was right on target because there was another woman with the exact same bag in a different color on my flight!


I just got one in grey 2 weeks ago and am currently en route to Vegas with mine.  I love this bag!


----------



## integlspwr

Hi. Does anyone know if there is a email address for the Paris goyard. I was looking at getting pricing for one item. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbcrew

Swanky said:


> I just got one in grey 2 weeks ago and am currently en route to Vegas with mine.  I love this bag!



hi! Wondering how you are still liking this bag? I’m thinking of getting it but I’m only 5’1 so wondering if the strap would be ok for me.


----------



## Swanky

kbcrew said:


> hi! Wondering how you are still liking this bag? I’m thinking of getting it but I’m only 5’1 so wondering if the strap would be ok for me.


I LOVE it!  I'm 5'2" and it's super comfy no matter what I'm wearing, even with a heavy coat on.


----------



## kbcrew

Swanky said:


> I LOVE it!  I'm 5'2" and it's super comfy no matter what I'm wearing, even with a heavy coat on.



So you can wear as a shoulder and crossbody bag? Also would you consider the size of the bag to be mini or more medium size ? Have you by chance posted any modeling shots? It’s so hard buying a bag without actually seeing it in person.


----------



## Swanky

No, the Artois can’t be crossbody, my Plumet is though!  The Artois MM is a good size bag, like a Neverful or St. Louis. 
I’ll see if I have any pics from the holidays.


----------



## kbcrew

MrsJstar said:


> Thank you for all the info..that’s more than my SA told me lol!! She did send a pic of it worn crossbody..so I’m grateful for that! Just curious what fits inside?! So I asked for a pic of that



have you gotten pictures on this bag? I’m trying to figure out if it’s a good size or not myself.


----------



## hephephippo

My dears perhaps someone can help me. I'm not a Goyard regular but I'm looking for either a Goyard or moynat tote that is structured so I can use as a diaper bag (new mom!) And later as a bag carrier to transport handbags when needed. 

I've been looking at threads and pictures but can't exactly tell with certainty which have structure and which do not? Any advice?


----------



## Swanky

hephephippo said:


> My dears perhaps someone can help me. I'm not a Goyard regular but I'm looking for either a Goyard or moynat tote that is structured so I can use as a diaper bag (new mom!) And later as a bag carrier to transport handbags when needed.
> 
> I've been looking at threads and pictures but can't exactly tell with certainty which have structure and which do not? Any advice?



the Artois is a great structured tote.


----------



## c18027

hephephippo said:


> My dears perhaps someone can help me. I'm not a Goyard regular but I'm looking for either a Goyard or moynat tote that is structured so I can use as a diaper bag (new mom!) And later as a bag carrier to transport handbags when needed.
> 
> I've been looking at threads and pictures but can't exactly tell with certainty which have structure and which do not? Any advice?


Congratulations!  I would consider the Artois or the Hardy 2.  The Bellechasse and the Marquise also have some structure, but you may find the strap/handle drop on those to be too short for your needs.  I would not recommend the Saint Louis as a diaper bag as the straps do not wear well when overloaded.


----------



## Highestcloud

Hi ladies and gentlemen,
I was wondering if anyone has an SA who is willing to receive and send an order to the Netherlands?


----------



## hephephippo

I got an Artois MM (that's the larger one, correct?) to use as my diaper bag. I'm in love. This is my first Goyard and I'm scratching myself why I didn't give Goyard a chance before this!

So does anyone know what bag inserts I can use for this?


----------



## Swanky

If you guys have questions you’ll likely have more luck posting in existing threads or posting new ones!


----------



## Heatherjane

hephephippo said:


> I got an Artois MM (that's the larger one, correct?) to use as my diaper bag. I'm in love. This is my first Goyard and I'm scratching myself why I didn't give Goyard a chance before this!
> 
> So does anyone know what bag inserts I can use for this?


I recommend the totesavy delux in almond color! I have the regular in almond color for a longchamp bag as my baby bag and I am waiting for my Artois mm to be personalized so in the meantime I ordered the totesavy deluxe for that bag!


----------



## hephephippo

Heatherjane said:


> I recommend the totesavy delux in almond color! I have the regular in almond color for a longchamp bag as my baby bag and I am waiting for my Artois mm to be personalized so in the meantime I ordered the totesavy deluxe for that bag!



Thanks. Where did you buy your tote savvy from? Does it come in different sizes?


----------



## Heatherjane

hephephippo said:


> Thanks. Where did you buy your tote savvy from? Does it come in different sizes?



I actually just bought it from their website- it does but for Goyard you want regular or deluxe same physical size but more features on the deluxe like a laptop sleeve and an insulated pocket


----------



## TITI TATA

is the pouch that comes with the St. Louis the same size on the pm and gm models?


----------



## ssiell

Hello ladies, what model of goyard wallet is this? Thank you


----------



## jaskg144

I've decided that after this pandemic is over, I'm treating myself to the Belvedere II  going to take a trip to London and visit the store, super exciting and gives me something nice to look forward to


----------



## MrsJstar

jasmynh1 said:


> I've decided that after this pandemic is over, I'm treating myself to the Belvedere II  going to take a trip to London and visit the store, super exciting and gives me something nice to look forward to


Oh yeahhh! What color??!!


----------



## jaskg144

MrsJstar said:


> Oh yeahhh! What color??!!



I'm not sure! I don't have anything in a bright colour, so maybe orange or yellow  do you have any Goyard special colours?


----------



## MrsJstar

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm not sure! I don't have anything in a bright colour, so maybe orange or yellow  do you have any Goyard special colours?


Hi! Oh fun!! No I have just have a black GM St. Louis! But I’d love for my next bag to be in that bright blue color


----------



## earthygirl

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm not sure! I don't have anything in a bright colour, so maybe orange or yellow  do you have any Goyard special colours?


I have the Bright blue and grey... love both of them!!!!! I want the white, maybe the black Anjou and another color.  I think the orange is more versatile than the yellow...at least with my wardrobe. I love the burgundy too for fall.


----------



## mmmsc

fabuleux said:


> I am conducting research for a project and stumbled upon this ad for Goyard from 1913 in _Le Théâtre_. I thought I’d share with you!
> View attachment 4582476


Very Cool. The store in Paris on St. Honore is so wonderful.


----------



## mmmsc

daisygal03 said:


> First time posting in this Goyard forum.  Just returned from Paris and wanted to share my purchases!
> 
> I was on the hunt for a white cap vert (1st image) and the sales rep that was helping me originally told me they were sold out.  Right before I was about to check out she ran into the back and discretely brought out the exact purse I was looking for!  couldn't say no to this beauty. Has anyone else been told that cap vert was sold out, but then discretely given one at the last minute? Maybe it was because I was purchasing two other items already?
> 
> Also came home with a pair of espadrilles I've been swooning over and a rouette
> 
> View attachment 4602522
> 
> View attachment 4602521
> View attachment 4602523


Can you please tell me the name of the bottom bag and dimensions in inches if possible?


----------



## Lillianlm

The second bag in gray is the Rouette. It’s about 12.5” wide, 9” high and 6” deep at the base.


----------



## Ellkayess

Hi everyone, I have a question regarding logo placement on Goyard st. Louis tote. Is it normal for them to place hardware or sew in the logo on the pouches that comes with St Louis tote?


----------



## mmmsc

Ellkayess said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question regarding logo placement on Goyard st. Louis tote. Is it normal for them to place hardware or sew in the logo on the pouches that comes with St Louis tote?


Not on the ones I have.


----------



## huesito65

Does anybody have any clue about when the Goyard stores will open in the US?


----------



## Tiinnaaaaaa

huesito65 said:


> Does anybody have any clue about when the Goyard stores will open in the US?



Not sure about the other stores but the Miami location is open, just need to make an appointment.


----------



## huesito65

Tiinnaaaaaa said:


> Not sure about the other stores but the Miami location is open, just need to make an appointment.


Oh, that's good to know! I'm waiting on the Chicago location to open but thought all of the locations were closed. Hopefully they open soon with appointments.


----------



## Jolie15

I'm thinking of buying my first Goyard and wondering if I should go for a St. Louis PM in black or the Bellechasse PM in black with brown trim.


----------



## Swanky

Jolie15 said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first Goyard and wondering if I should go for a St. Louis PM in black or the Bellechasse PM in black with brown trim.


Have you searched threads, there may become great advice!


----------



## Grande Latte

Jolie15 said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first Goyard and wondering if I should go for a St. Louis PM in black or the Bellechasse PM in black with brown trim.



I think you should get the St. Louis PM in black with brown trim. That seems to be an all time favorite and works all 4 seasons. I see so many Pinterest photos of fashionable ladies and celebrities carrying theirs.

Bellechasse seem to be more of a hand-held bag. Thus limiting in its usage.


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## Grande Latte

bisbee said:


> View attachment 4433590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a new St. Louis in burgundy.  I got the PM, and I am a little confused...thinking maybe I should have gotten the GM.
> 
> I know there isn’t that big a difference...



I'm curious about Goyard burgundy color. How would you describe this color? Its is red with lots of brown and purple? Does it look different under direct sunlight? From your picture (which I know you took indoors) it looks like a brown bag. Please shed some insights. Thank you!


----------



## bisbee

Grande Latte said:


> I'm curious about Goyard burgundy color. How would you describe this color? Its is red with lots of brown and purple? Does it look different under direct sunlight? From your picture (which I know you took indoors) it looks like a brown bag. Please shed some insights. Thank you!


It isn’t brown at all...my picture is not great!  I found a picture that is much closer to the actual color!


----------



## Grande Latte

bisbee said:


> It isn’t brown at all...my picture is not great!  I found a picture that is much closer to the actual color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774775



It's a beautiful color. But I can see why many people say it's more of a winter color. Good for places where it doesn't get too, too hot in the summer. It is a rich and luxurious shade! Glorious.


----------



## c18027

huesito65 said:


> Does anybody have any clue about when the Goyard stores will open in the US?



The Chicago Goyard boutique just reopened today!


----------



## huesito65

c18027 said:


> The Chicago Goyard boutique just reopened today!


Thank you!!


----------



## VernisCerise

Are Goyard bags also returnable for store credit in BG or NM as in boutiques? Thnx


----------



## viciel

Grande Latte said:


> I'm curious about Goyard burgundy color. How would you describe this color? Its is red with lots of brown and purple? Does it look different under direct sunlight? From your picture (which I know you took indoors) it looks like a brown bag. Please shed some insights. Thank you!



It's definitely not a bright color compares to the others, it's saturated and just classic. That being said, it's not a very summer-y color if that make sense.


----------



## viciel

Jolie15 said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first Goyard and wondering if I should go for a St. Louis PM in black or the Bellechasse PM in black with brown trim.



I think the St. Louis PM in black (with black or with brown trim) is just a classic that you can't go wrong with. If you are going for the Bellechasse maybe pick a fun color? I like the black/black Bellechasse over the black/brown - more modern to me - the newer version with the longer straps fits as comfortably over the shoulder as the St. Louis PM (the sky blue in the Purseblog post is the older version of the bag - https://www.purseblog.com/goyard/goyard-bellechasse-pm-bag/) and the bag does not sag as with much heavy stuff because of the reinforced bottom corners. Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## c18027

VernisCerise said:


> Are Goyard bags also returnable for store credit in BG or NM as in boutiques? Thnx





> In summary, the Goyard boutique at Neiman Marcus in Chicago allows for returns of most unused items with all original tags attached, original packaging, etc. for a full refund within 14 calendar days from the purchase date, or for a product exchange (for equal or greater value only) 30 days from the purchase date. Products must be returned or exchanged in person only, at the original location of purchase. Exotic leather items and personalized items cannot be returned.
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman and Neiman Marcus are affiliated so their policies are probably the same. But since the return and exchange policy is pretty strict, you may want to call the location directly and ask for complete details.


----------



## VernisCerise

Thank you so much!


----------



## jaskg144

Uploaded today on the Goyard Instagram   Gorgeous.


----------



## KirA22

I am so excited about this bag!!!


----------



## Swanky

Price was posted in price thread, this may need its own thread! I LOVE crossbody bags! It’s now in the list!


jasmynh1 said:


> Uploaded today on the Goyard Instagram   Gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4834989


----------



## viciel

I really hope the A3 can be worn crossbody!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hi!
I have what may be a silly question, but here goes... I have a Sac Rouette (red and so cute!), and I am wondering if it is okay to fold it so that I can put it my Longchamp Le Pliage along with my Pico. 
I am nervous about doing it!


----------



## manpursefan

We need a Goyard authentication thread. Just saw a Belvedere II MM at a good price but I need to make sure it's real!


----------



## Lillianlm

manpursefan said:


> We need a Goyard authentication thread. Just saw a Belvedere II MM at a good price but I need to make sure it's real!



There are two groups on Facebook - Goyard Talk Worldwide and Goyard Group/Marketplace - who have very knowledgeable members who will provide opinions as to authenticity.


----------



## manpursefan

Lillianlm said:


> There are two groups on Facebook - Goyard Talk Worldwide and Goyard Group/Marketplace - who have very knowledgeable members who will provide opinions as to authenticity.


Pending post already


----------



## Swanky

Wish we had an authenticator, but we don’t!


----------



## luzer

new to the forum- i am looking for a gift for my wife
she is 40 years old, 5'7" and has always said the name goyard

i am not sure what size and color 
- St Louis GM pr PM
- Color - i am assuming Black and Tan


----------



## luzer

or something else


----------



## Swanky

luzer said:


> new to the forum- i am looking for a gift for my wife
> she is 40 years old, 5'7" and has always said the name goyard
> 
> i am not sure what size and color
> - St Louis GM pr PM
> - Color - i am assuming Black and Tan



Is that what she currently has?

What's her style?  Does she like clutches or crossbody bags to be hands-free, like big totes?


----------



## luzer

Swanky said:


> Is that what she currently has?
> 
> What's her style?  Does she like clutches or crossbody bags to be hands-free, like big totes?


that is what i am shopping/searching for her
i dont know her style. no more clutches. some crossbody i think. only totes i know are for travelling.


----------



## Swanky

The St. Louis PM in black is safe, or grey. 
If you want to spend more do the Anjou, it's the same but reverses to leather, I have it and it's fabulous!  I want it in white next!
The Belvedere is also on my list, great crossbody!


----------



## viciel

luzer said:


> new to the forum- i am looking for a gift for my wife
> she is 40 years old, 5'7" and has always said the name goyard
> 
> i am not sure what size and color
> - St Louis GM pr PM
> - Color - i am assuming Black and Tan


My vote is for Bellechasse PM. It's sturdy, light weight and has the option of wearing it casual - slouchy or more formal - structured because of the removable base. Comes with an attached clip that closes the open top, as well as a flap that give you some privacy of your contents. Inside pocket and adjustable to closure. You can tuck the sides in but for a more chic look let the sides hang out. Can you tell it's my absolute favorite Goyard tote style? Haha. It's my work tote and I absolutely love it.


----------



## luzer

viciel said:


> My vote is for Bellechasse PM. It's sturdy, light weight and has the option of wearing it casual - slouchy or more formal - structured because of the removable base. Comes with an attached clip that closes the open top, as well as a flap that give you some privacy of your contents. Inside pocket and adjustable to closure. You can tuck the sides in but for a more chic look let the sides hang out. Can you tell it's my absolute favorite Goyard tote style? Haha. It's my work tote and I absolutely love it.


I wanted to provide an update. I got her both the belle and the St. Louis and she will return kne

she was very happy. Thanks.


----------



## luzer

NYCsam42 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman has lots of stock available! Just purchased a St. Louis PM. I'm so excited. Let me know if anyone needs a responsive S/A


Same.


----------



## WendiBoo

I need some help with deciding whether or not to add personalization of this years motif " the Arabesque" to a St louis GM. 
What are your thoughts of this years motif?


----------



## Swanky

I don’t love it personally, I like more simple patterns.


----------



## Swanky

luzer said:


> I wanted to provide an update. I got her both the belle and the St. Louis and she will return kne
> 
> she was very happy. Thanks.



which did she select to keep?


----------



## c18027

WendiBoo said:


> I need some help with deciding whether or not to add personalization of this years motif " the Arabesque" to a St louis GM.
> What are your thoughts of this years motif?


I’m sorry, but I think that all of the annual motifs have been unimaginative.


----------



## luzer

Swanky said:


> which did she select to keep?


She is keeping the bellechasse. Does anyone have an insert recommendation??


----------



## viciel

luzer said:


> She is keeping the bellechasse. Does anyone have an insert recommendation??


So glad she decided to keep the Bellechasse - it's probably one of my all time favorite favorite bags Goyard or otherwise, enjoy it in good health!
Etsy has plenty of options, check them out
Personally I prefer the bags system - various sized pouches for different things so you can easily pull them out and shove them in different bags.


----------



## luzer

viciel said:


> So glad she decided to keep the Bellechasse - it's probably one of my all time favorite favorite bags Goyard or otherwise, enjoy it in good health!
> Etsy has plenty of options, check them out
> Personally I prefer the bags system - various sized pouches for different things so you can easily pull them out and shove them in different bags.


can you show me the bag system


----------



## c18027

Discontinued
Saint Louis Claire Voie PM & GM

Documenting past colors for reference:

2018
Red
Orange 
Yellow
Blue 
Green

2019
Powder pink
Turquoise 

2020
Opaline
Purple


----------



## thatgirlinnewyork

luzer said:


> She is keeping the bellechasse. Does anyone have an insert recommendation??


@Swanky Showed us one from Cuyana—a company in CA. I like the build and the materials of their inserts. Perhaps @Swanky can make a reco for the Bellechasse size.

Your wife is such a lucky lady! Well done!


----------



## Swanky

It wasn’t me, I don’t have any inserts!


----------



## thatgirlinnewyork

Swanky said:


> It wasn’t me, I don’t have any inserts!


Sorry! I misremembered. I found the link for him.


----------



## thatgirlinnewyork

luzer said:


> She is keeping the bellechasse. Does anyone have an insert recommendation??



Here’s the thread that shows and links to the Cuyana insert:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...zer-insert-its-a-winner-check-it-out.1039108/


----------



## viciel

luzer said:


> can you show me the bag system


Literally I just have pouches of stuff. I have a pencil case for my pens and highlighter. I have a tiny makeup pouch for my chapstick and hand lotion. I have a larger pouch for my clorox wipes, work tools, hand held recorder, etc). And I have a small wristlet for my card holder and for my cellphone and keys for when I don't want to take my purse to the store. Here are some screenshots of what I mean.


----------



## Zürichberg

Is the soft mini Saigon still in production? I prefer the soft one over the structured version but I didn’t see it on Goyards website.


----------



## lepasion

Hi I’m new owner of artois may i know if this is the correct location of serial number? Seen most of serial numbers are located at the back of the leather tab in the pocket


----------



## nilin_

lepasion said:


> Hi I’m new owner of artois may i know if this is the correct location of serial number? Seen most of serial numbers are located at the back of the leather tab in the pocket



A bit of a late reply, but my Artoi MM has its serial number at the back of the leather tag in the pocket.


----------



## holycooooow

I can’t even find the serial number of my new Artois and when I called they wouldn’t tell me


----------



## hollyyih

Using my Cap Vert for the first time and it’s awesome!


----------



## cardcase

Hi! would anyone know when Goyard stopped hand-painting their pieces? And was there ever a time they had smaller pieces without the Goyard logo? The piece I’m referring to is the discontinued Odeon card holder (one slot).


----------



## kim az

Hi, Live in Arizona, nowhere near a Goyard. Does anyone know if they carry any backpacks, other then Saint Leger. Thank you for any info


----------



## redkitty

kim az said:


> Hi, Live in Arizona, nowhere near a Goyard. Does anyone know if they carry any backpacks, other then Saint Leger. Thank you for any info


Yes Alpin it’s a mini backpack.


----------



## cacosta35

Does Goyard go on sales of do they offer discount for 1st time customer?


----------



## Swanky

cacosta35 said:


> Does Goyard go on sales of do they offer discount for 1st time customer?


I’ve never seen it!


----------



## c18027

cacosta35 said:


> Does Goyard go on sales of do they offer discount for 1st time customer?


No sales, no discounts. However, they permanently reduced the price of the Monte Carlo Mini as it is discontinued and they are trying to clear inventory.


----------



## opensesame

Hello! I am new to Goyard. I am interested in getting soft/mini Saigon but it doesn‘t seem to be available. Has it been discontinued?


----------



## jjanais

opensesame said:


> Hello! I am new to Goyard. I am interested in getting soft/mini Saigon but it doesn‘t seem to be available. Has it been discontinued?



I don't think it is. 
I have bought one last week at the Goyard in Biarritz.


----------



## opensesame

jjanais said:


> I don't think it is.
> I have bought one last week at the Goyard in Biarritz.



Thank for the info!!


----------



## edgar.kings

Hi goyard friends here! Just joined and sharing my only goyard bag… (the NYC goyard store is pretty inconsistent with inventory and customer service so I haven’t really gone back to shop). I customized with with my spirit animal / totem which is a lion   (Pic from spring 2019 and frankly the bag hasn’t been used since , I should take it out more!)


----------



## Eforteza0513

Does anyone have a SA contact for the Goyard department Bergdorf Goodman? I’m looking for these beauties TY!


----------



## starrysky7

So apparently there’s a new color, jet black. I like that it’s a black with grey and no brown but that little color logo bothers me…


----------



## julbull

starrysky7 said:


> So apparently there’s a new color, jet black. I like that it’s a black with grey and no brown but that little color logo bothers me…
> 
> View attachment 5207878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207880


it's limited edition colorway in South Korea. apparently each bag comes with a different color marquage so every bag is unique in its own way


----------



## Swanky

That deserves it's own thread!  So much easier to find info when there's threads for news!


----------



## starrysky7

julbull said:


> it's limited edition colorway in South Korea. apparently each bag comes with a different color marquage so every bag is unique in its own way



Thanks, too bad it's so limited. They should add the color to the permanent collection, it's so classic.


----------



## jaskg144

I absolutely love my St Louis PM and use it most days   I'm going to London in two weeks and was wondering whether it is worth picking up another St Louis (maybe in a special colour like green, red, etc.) or to go for a different bag? My current one is black. Do any of you have multiples of the SL?


----------



## c18027

jasmynh1 said:


> I absolutely love my St Louis PM and use it most days   I'm going to London in two weeks and was wondering whether it is worth picking up another St Louis (maybe in a special colour like green, red, etc.) or to go for a different bag? My current one is black. Do any of you have multiples of the SL?


I have 9 Saint Louis PM totes and 1 Saint Louis GM tote (not pictured.) It’s the perfect tote for me: lightweight, durable, and colorful.


----------



## earthygirl

jasmynh1 said:


> I absolutely love my St Louis PM and use it most days   I'm going to London in two weeks and was wondering whether it is worth picking up another St Louis (maybe in a special colour like green, red, etc.) or to go for a different bag? My current one is black. Do any of you have multiples of the SL?


I have two and plan on picking up two more when I go to Paris in the summer.


----------



## Swanky

c18027 said:


> I have 9 Saint Louis PM totes and 1 Saint Louis GM tote (not pictured.) It’s the perfect tote for me: lightweight, durable, and colorful.
> 
> View attachment 5269357



Wow, love this pic!!


----------



## c18027

Swanky said:


> Wow, love this pic!!


Thanks, Swanky!


----------



## earthygirl

c18027 said:


> I have 9 Saint Louis PM totes and 1 Saint Louis GM tote (not pictured.) It’s the perfect tote for me: lightweight, durable, and colorful.
> 
> View attachment 5269357


I love your collection! I’m just curious...If you had to pick your top three, which would you choose?


----------



## c18027

earthygirl said:


> I love your collection! I’m just curious...If you had to pick your top three, which would you choose?


Ranked according to my preference and frequency of use:
1) black/black
2) sky blue
3) orange 
4) green 
5) silver
6) powder pink claire voie
7) rose gold
8) gold
9) grey

And here are the ones that I kick myself for missing out on:
1) turquoise (limited edition of 50 made for the Beverly Hills comptoir opening in 2017)
2) red claire voie (2018)
3) yellow claire voie (2018)


----------



## earthygirl

c18027 said:


> Ranked according to my preference and frequency of use:
> 1) black/black
> 2) sky blue
> 3) orange
> 4) green
> 5) silver
> 6) powder pink claire voie
> 7) rose gold
> 8) gold
> 9) grey
> 
> And here are the ones that I kick myself for missing out on:
> 1) turquoise (limited edition of 50 made for the Beverly Hills comptoir opening in 2017)
> 2) red claire voie (2018)
> 3) yellow claire voie (2018)


Thank you for your ranking!  I’ve sold and bought a few Goyard totes while trying to figure out which colors and size work best for me. I definitely prefer the PM size and the sky blue is my favorite followed by white! I sold my grey and somewhat regret it so I may repurchase it in the Anjou mini style. I also am considering the green.   The funny thing is that the colors I was initially drawn to (red, navy, yellow), I no longer like.


----------



## Lillianlm

Here’s my brand new Artois MM riding shotgun. I bought it about a month ago, expecting to use as a travel bag (not for clothes but for the extras on the plane that don’t fit into a smaller handbag), but I just had to take it for a spin. It’s large - larger than I’m used to for a daily handbag - but I think it’ll find a good place in my lifestyle. Isn’t she gorgeous?


----------



## Swanky

Mine has become my travel bag, love it!!


----------



## Asphodel

Lillianlm said:


> Here’s my brand new Artois MM riding shotgun. I bought it about a month ago, expecting to use as a travel bag (not for clothes but for the extras on the plane that don’t fit into a smaller handbag), but I just had to take it for a spin. It’s large - larger than I’m used to for a daily handbag - but I think it’ll find a good place in my lifestyle. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275683


So pretty


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

jasmynh1 said:


> I absolutely love my St Louis PM and use it most days   I'm going to London in two weeks and was wondering whether it is worth picking up another St Louis (maybe in a special colour like green, red, etc.) or to go for a different bag? My current one is black. Do any of you have multiples of the SL?


Hi -- I went to the London boutique last month and had to wait about an hour in line just to get in.  And this was on a Monday!  I assumed there would be a line of some sort, but I didn't expect to wait that long.  If I had known, I probably would've tried to get there right when they opened (I got there a little after noon).  Just wanted to pass that info along.  Good luck and hope you get your bag!


----------



## trunkdevil

“Only 2 pieces are allowed per quarter for Distant Sale purchase”

Can anyone confirm if this is accurate?


----------



## Kevinh73

I was at Paris few weeks ago and was told there are two bags limit per year.  Does anyone know if that quota only applies to European stores (due to lower pricing), or is it worldwide?


----------



## enjoy1

edgar.kings said:


> Hi goyard friends here! Just joined and sharing my only goyard bag… (the NYC goyard store is pretty inconsistent with inventory and customer service so I haven’t really gone back to shop). I customized with with my spirit animal / totem which is a lion   (Pic from spring 2019 and frankly the bag hasn’t been used since , I should take it out more!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194107


I know you posted this awhile ago, but I am curious, where you got this painted? Did Goyard do it or was it someone else? I want to get one of my St Louis' painted. Thank you!


----------



## enjoy1

lvisland said:


> “Only 2 pieces are allowed per quarter for Distant Sale purchase”
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is accurate?





Kevinh73 said:


> I was at Paris few weeks ago and was told there are two bags limit per year.  Does anyone know if that quota only applies to European stores (due to lower pricing), or is it worldwide?


When I was in the Dallas store the Sales associate told me 2 bags of the same style per year. So who knows exactly what the rules are....


----------



## Kevinh73

enjoy1 said:


> When I was in the Dallas store the Sales associate told me 2 bags of the same style per year. So who knows exactly what the rules are....


Yeah, wish they publish their rules on their website.  Although I’m not too far from my local Goyard store…. Just have to haul my ass into one and find out.


----------



## earthygirl

Kevinh73 said:


> Yeah, wish they publish their rules on their website.  Although I’m not too far from my local Goyard store…. Just have to haul my ass into one and find out.


You could also call and ask the nearest boutique.  I’ve been told the same in London—two bag limit of the same style. I also just ordered a bag from the Dallas boutique and was told the same thing.


----------



## Kevinh73

earthygirl said:


> You could also call and ask the nearest boutique.  I’ve been told the same in London—two bag limit of the same style. I also just ordered a bag from the Dallas boutique and was told the same thing.


I was told two bag limit of any style for an entire year!  I bought two at St Honore store in Paris.  Then I head down to Monaco a week later and was trying to buy two more bags.  They said because I already bought two bags in Paris, they cannot sell more to me.  I was surprised as I didn't know there was a limit... especially I was in a different country and the bags I wanted in Monaco were different than the ones I bought in Paris (they didn't have the bag I wanted in stock in Paris).  But given Europe pricing is lower than rest of the world, my assumption is the two bags per year limit of any style is only in Europe.  You are right though, I should just call.  It's a lot easier and save me some gas money!


----------



## edgar.kings

enjoy1 said:


> I know you posted this awhile ago, but I am curious, where you got this painted? Did Goyard do it or was it someone else? I want to get one of my St Louis' painted. Thank you!


Hi! Good question! I actually had a friend who worked as a Goyard painter and she did this for me after she left the house - I paid ~$800 dollars I think. I believe she said Goyard wouldn’t typically allow that many colors so I am glad I got her to do it.


----------



## viciel

Kevinh73 said:


> I was told two bag limit of any style for an entire year!  I bought two at St Honore store in Paris.  Then I head down to Monaco a week later and was trying to buy two more bags.  They said because I already bought two bags in Paris, they cannot sell more to me.  I was surprised as I didn't know there was a limit... especially I was in a different country and the bags I wanted in Monaco were different than the ones I bought in Paris (they didn't have the bag I wanted in stock in Paris).  But given Europe pricing is lower than rest of the world, my assumption is the two bags per year limit of any style is only in Europe.  You are right though, I should just call.  It's a lot easier and save me some gas money!


That's got to be a rule that only pertains to the European countries. You can most certainly pick up multiple styles/bags in a year in the US.


----------



## bibogirl

Ugh, after going back and forth on what would be my first Goyard bag (I only have a Matignon wallet), I called today ready to place my order only to find out both totes I want are out of stock and I’ve been put on the reserve list. That’s what I get for being so indecisive!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I had the craziest dream of acquiring the Goyard Anjou tote. God it felt so surreal! My dreams are never on point of details of where I live physically. But this dream was on point with my house, what I am wearing, my health! The only odd thing...I chose a color I wouldn't pick; light blue. LOL


----------



## earthygirl

BleuSaphir said:


> I had the craziest dream of acquiring the Goyard Anjou tote. God it felt so surreal! My dreams are never on point of details of where I live physically. But this dream was on point with my house, what I am wearing, my health! The only odd thing...I chose a color I wouldn't pick; light blue. LOL


Maybe your subconscious is giving you her approval for your next Goyard purchase? 

I love the light blue, btw!


----------



## yoshikitty

BleuSaphir said:


> I had the craziest dream of acquiring the Goyard Anjou tote. God it felt so surreal! My dreams are never on point of details of where I live physically. But this dream was on point with my house, what I am wearing, my health! The only odd thing...I chose a color I wouldn't pick; light blue. LOL



How funny! It seems that you will need to get the Anjou in light blue soon. My first Goyard is the Mini Anjou in light blue. I love the colour so much.


----------



## linhngo1234

Hi guys, a bit late but I just bought my first Goyard last month, feeling amazing that I did. The more I read about the brand the more I can feel its charm!
I came across the Bellechase on youtube, and think it's a perfect fit for a work bag. So I've been browsing  Goyard website but never seen this product Bellechasse on their website, just wondering if they are still selling it in store?
And please let me know the price of the PM Bellechasse in Paris store if possible?
Thanks a lot,
Linh


----------



## earthygirl

lvisland said:


> “Only 2 pieces are allowed per quarter for Distant Sale purchase”
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is accurate?


I recently placed an order for a St. Louis tote from the Dallas boutique. I couldn’t get in touch with anyone at the Dallas boutique yesterday and so being the impatient person that I am, I called the Neiman Marcus boutique in Chicago and was able to place an order for two more St. Louis totes. I am not sure if “the two limit of the same style bag“ rule applies if you order through NM. It didn’t even occur to me to ask.  Just sharing in case someone wants to purchase more than two of the same type of bag.


----------



## yoshikitty

linhngo1234 said:


> Hi guys, a bit late but I just bought my first Goyard last month, feeling amazing that I did. The more I read about the brand the more I can feel its charm!
> I came across the Bellechase on youtube, and think it's a perfect fit for a work bag. So I've been browsing  Goyard website but never seen this product Bellechasse on their website, just wondering if they are still selling it in store?
> And please let me know the price of the PM Bellechasse in Paris store if possible?
> Thanks a lot,
> Linh



They do have the bag on the website. 


			https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/search.html?query=Bellechase+&page=1


----------



## ahswong

bibogirl said:


> Ugh, after going back and forth on what would be my first Goyard bag (I only have a Matignon wallet), I called today ready to place my order only to find out both totes I want are out of stock and I’ve been put on the reserve list. That’s what I get for being so indecisive!


Which store did you call? Goyard @ BG NY is out of stock on a lot of the popular bags but the Goyard @ NM Chicago seems to be well stocked. Just purchased from them recently.


----------



## bibogirl

ahswong said:


> Which store did you call? Goyard @ BG NY is out of stock on a lot of the popular bags but the Goyard @ NM Chicago seems to be well stocked. Just purchased from them recently.



I called Bergdorf. I’m pretty loyal to SAs and Miriam at BG had been sending me pictures of sizes and stuff. I’ll wait until she gets more in stock which should only be another week and a half or so.


----------



## ahswong

bibogirl said:


> I called Bergdorf. I’m pretty loyal to SAs and Miriam at BG had been sending me pictures of sizes and stuff. I’ll wait until she gets more in stock which should only be another week and a half or so.


I've purchased through Miriam before and I overall prefer purchasing Goyard via BG. Their CS team/ my SA is super responsive and I appreciate the free shipping and standard 30 day return policy. It also took me less than 2 hours from my first text to my SA to complete my purchase whereas with Goyard NM @ Chicago it took ~4 days with a lot of follow-up calls (they were nice though) and I have purchase history at both stores. I hope you get your bag soon


----------



## c18027

bibogirl said:


> I called Bergdorf. I’m pretty loyal to SAs and Miriam at BG had been sending me pictures of sizes and stuff. I’ll wait until she gets more in stock which should only be another week and a half or so.


Try to purchase asap. The price increase is scheduled to happen before the end of the month.


----------



## bibogirl

c18027 said:


> Try to purchase asap. The price increase is scheduled to happen before the end of the month.


I got a message that the bag came in today. But I couldn’t get a hold of her today to accept my payment. Aaargh! So close yet so far away. I’m gonna try first thing tomorrow when BG opens.


----------



## bibogirl

Bergdorf just processed my order! This is my first Goyard bag. So excited!


----------



## ahswong

bibogirl said:


> Bergdorf just processed my order! This is my first Goyard bag. So excited!


Congrats!! Please post when your bag arrives. I am excited for you!!


----------



## bibogirl

ahswong said:


> Congrats!! Please post when your bag arrives. I am excited for you!!



Here it is! My first Goyard bag! I got it a few days ago. I love it so much! It’s the perfect work bag and size for me. No mod shots but I’m 5’1”. Fits my 13” MacBook and other necessities. But it’s also not too big that I’d be tempted to pack my whole life in it. It’s more structured and the canvas is thicker so it has a more professional look compared to the St. Louis. I’m still waiting for an organizer from Amazon.

I still want a St. Louis PM because I like the unstructured look too and could use a tote for weekends. Trying to decide between the sky blue or the navy.


----------



## yoshikitty

bibogirl said:


> Here it is! My first Goyard bag! I got it a few days ago. I love it so much! It’s the perfect work bag and size for me. No mod shots but I’m 5’1”. Fits my 13” MacBook and other necessities. But it’s also not too big that I’d be tempted to pack my whole life in it. It’s more structured and the canvas is thicker so it has a more professional look compared to the St. Louis. I’m still waiting for an organizer from Amazon.
> 
> I still want a St. Louis PM because I like the unstructured look too and could use a tote for weekends. Trying to decide between the sky blue or the navy.



Congrats to your new bag! 
I got the same bag in navy for Christmas, I haven't use it yet but I can already tell that I really like it a lot. 
It's so light weight. I am 5'3 and think it's a very good fit to me.


----------



## bibogirl

yoshikitty said:


> Congrats to your new bag!
> I got the same bag in navy for Christmas, I haven't use it yet but I can already tell that I really like it a lot.
> It's so light weight. I am 5'3 and think it's a very good fit to me.




Thank you! The navy is so beautiful. I was trying to decide between that and the black for work. A few of my friends tried it on and the PM size really is great for shorter bodies. My friend who is 5’8” tried it on and we all agreed she would look better with a larger size.


----------



## ahswong

bibogirl said:


> Here it is! My first Goyard bag! I got it a few days ago. I love it so much! It’s the perfect work bag and size for me. No mod shots but I’m 5’1”. Fits my 13” MacBook and other necessities. But it’s also not too big that I’d be tempted to pack my whole life in it. It’s more structured and the canvas is thicker so it has a more professional look compared to the St. Louis. I’m still waiting for an organizer from Amazon.
> 
> I still want a St. Louis PM because I like the unstructured look too and could use a tote for weekends. Trying to decide between the sky blue or the navy.


Lovely congrats!! I suggest sky blue for the st. Louis since navy is too similar to black


----------



## SDC2003

Hello all, I’m debating between the mini Vendome and mini Saigon as my next bag. Has anyone had any issues with durability? Particularly when it comes to the bamboo? Is there anything specific to be aware of with bamboo pieces and will goyard repair the bag if the piece is broken?


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hallo there!! I've never worn a Goyard tote, but a neverful LV, which at first sight, looks not very different, but sometimes I feel the temptation to have a Goyard too. Does anyone here own both and could tell me about the differences?


----------



## Swanky

Love the posts! I’d love to see more activity in this forum, please consider starting threads with your questions so people don’t miss them!


----------



## yoshikitty

ahswong said:


> Lovely congrats!! I suggest sky blue for the st. Louis since navy is too similar to black



Yes, you are right, navy does looks very similar to black. Especially on the photos. Our SA sent us some pictures of both 
black and navy tote, it's very difficult to tell which is which.

Black and blue are my favourite colours, for me it's just to choose which colour to which bag style.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LucyMadrid said:


> Hallo there!! I've never worn a Goyard tote, but a neverful LV, which at first sight, looks not very different, but sometimes I feel the temptation to have a Goyard too. Does anyone here own both and could tell me about the differences?


I just ordered an Artois MM and I own an LV NF so I will be able to compare them shortly!  I love my NF (I have it in the empriente leather) and find it's perfect as my work bag, but I was traveling with it a ton in the latter half of last year and started getting really bothered by the lack of zipper (I kept getting stuck in the front row of comfort plus where you have to put all your bags in the overhead bin and would stress about things falling out lol!) so I decided to get the Artois MM as more of a travel tote!  Plus I'm pretty sure the Artois MM is a little bit bigger, which I wanted for traveling.  I'm super excited for it to get here, and would be happy to post some mod shots/side by side comparisons when I get it!


----------



## Lillianlm

ATLbagaddict said:


> I just ordered an Artois MM and I own an LV NF so I will be able to compare them shortly!  I love my NF (I have it in the empriente leather) and find it's perfect as my work bag, but I was traveling with it a ton in the latter half of last year and started getting really bothered by the lack of zipper (I kept getting stuck in the front row of comfort plus where you have to put all your bags in the overhead bin and would stress about things falling out lol!) so I decided to get the Artois MM as more of a travel tote!  Plus I'm pretty sure the Artois MM is a little bit bigger, which I wanted for traveling.  I'm super excited for it to get here, and would be happy to post some mod shots/side by side comparisons when I get it!



I LOVE my Artois MM, which I bought a couple of months ago primarily as a travel bag. However, I like it so much, that I’ve been using it as a daily handbag as well. I’m 5’8”, so I don’t feel overpowered by its size. I’ve never owned a NF but I do have a LV Totally (which has a zipper). I should compare them but I feel the Artois is a tad bigger.

Congratulations on your new purchase!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

So glad to hear you love it!!  I’m sure I will too


----------



## LucyMadrid

ATLbagaddict said:


> I just ordered an Artois MM and I own an LV NF so I will be able to compare them shortly!  I love my NF (I have it in the empriente leather) and find it's perfect as my work bag, but I was traveling with it a ton in the latter half of last year and started getting really bothered by the lack of zipper (I kept getting stuck in the front row of comfort plus where you have to put all your bags in the overhead bin and would stress about things falling out lol!) so I decided to get the Artois MM as more of a travel tote!  Plus I'm pretty sure the Artois MM is a little bit bigger, which I wanted for traveling.  I'm super excited for it to get here, and would be happy to post some mod shots/side by side comparisons when I get it!


Thank you! I am looking forward for your comments!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Lillianlm said:


> I LOVE my Artois MM, which I bought a couple of months ago primarily as a travel bag. However, I like it so much, that I’ve been using it as a daily handbag as well. I’m 5’8”, so I don’t feel overpowered by its size. I’ve never owned a NF but I do have a LV Totally (which has a zipper). I should compare them but I feel the Artois is a tad bigger.
> 
> Congratulations on your new purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303075


That is the bag I'm looking forward to, but a smaller size and perhaps in green. I do use my LV neverful large size and I'm shorter than you, but it is not a question of size, but a question of my shopping needs. Now I'm thinking about a smaller shopping bag, and this time I'd like a Goyard.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

She’s here    !  @LucyMadrid I tried to take some pics comparing her to my NF, some turned out better than others haha.  First impressions are: I *love* how lightweight the Artois is (it’s my first canvas bag) and I also love the longer drop for the straps.  I think it’s going to be absolutely perfect for traveling!

I tried to take some mod shots with both bags on my frame - I’m 5’5 and around a US size 10; the PM definitely would have looked too small on me IMO (plus I wanted the carry-everything-type bag).

also this might be normal for canvas bags but I noticed that the bottom was creasing/folded in?  I’m assuming due to how it was stored.  I stuffed it with a bunch of tissue paper to try and give it some structure/shape back.


----------



## Swanky

I love mine too, so functional!! 

Would you mind adding price and pics to library to keep it updated? 



ATLbagaddict said:


> She’s here    !  @LucyMadrid I tried to take some pics comparing her to my NF, some turned out better than others haha.  First impressions are: I *love* how lightweight the Artois is (it’s my first canvas bag) and I also love the longer drop for the straps.  I think it’s going to be absolutely perfect for traveling!
> 
> I tried to take some mod shots with both bags on my frame - I’m 5’5 and around a US size 10; the PM definitely would have looked too small on me IMO (plus I wanted the carry-everything-type bag).
> 
> also this might be normal for canvas bags but I noticed that the bottom was creasing/folded in?  I’m assuming due to how it was stored.  I stuffed it with a bunch of tissue paper to try and give it some structure/shape back.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Swanky said:


> I love mine too, so functional!!
> 
> Would you mind adding price and pics to library to keep it updated?



Will do  !


----------



## LucyMadrid

ATLbagaddict said:


> She’s here    !  @LucyMadrid I tried to take some pics comparing her to my NF, some turned out better than others haha.  First impressions are: I *love* how lightweight the Artois is (it’s my first canvas bag) and I also love the longer drop for the straps.  I think it’s going to be absolutely perfect for traveling!
> 
> I tried to take some mod shots with both bags on my frame - I’m 5’5 and around a US size 10; the PM definitely would have looked too small on me IMO (plus I wanted the carry-everything-type bag).
> 
> also this might be normal for canvas bags but I noticed that the bottom was creasing/folded in?  I’m assuming due to how it was stored.  I stuffed it with a bunch of tissue paper to try and give it some structure/shape back.


Thank you very much for your explanations and pics!!! That helps a lot!!!


----------



## IrisTan

Happy Lunar New Year！


----------



## ahswong

My SA at Bergdorf Goodman just texted me that they received a new shipment of cap verts and belvedere pms. DM me if you would like her contact info.


----------



## StrawberryQ

First day here!


----------



## azngirl180

ahswong said:


> My SA at Bergdorf Goodman just texted me that they received a new shipment of cap verts and belvedere pms. DM me if you would like her contact info.
> 
> View attachment 5317602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317608


Super eye candies. Still debating whether to get the cap vert or belvederepm for the next goyard.


----------



## Minreem

I have a goyard Artois in black and Saint Louis gm tote in white. I love both my bags! I use the white one for everyday use and as a diaper bag. I love that it’s so spacious and stylish! And the white color is holding up well.


----------



## Ance346

LucyMadrid said:


> Hallo there!! I've never worn a Goyard tote, but a neverful LV, which at first sight, looks not very different, but sometimes I feel the temptation to have a Goyard too. Does anyone here own both and could tell me about the differences?



I have the neverful and the Goyard St Louis totes in both the GM and MM sizes... The LV canvas is much more structured and feels thicker. I tend to use my neverful GM for travel because I don't mind shoving it under the plane seat and it carries a ton. I have used the neverful MM for work because its not so huge and my laptop and other work essentials stay lined up and organized inside. I use my Goyard St Louis mm as a day to day tote. I love the slouchiness of the bag and believe it to be functional but I also love the aesthetic. The LV print is everywhere so it begins to feel less special, for me anyway. I keep them because they are serious workhorses. Hope this helps.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Ance346 said:


> I have the neverful and the Goyard St Louis totes in both the GM and MM sizes... The LV canvas is much more structured and feels thicker. I tend to use my neverful GM for travel because I don't mind shoving it under the plane seat and it carries a ton. I have used the neverful MM for work because its not so huge and my laptop and other work essentials stay lined up and organized inside. I use my Goyard St Louis mm as a day to day tote. I love the slouchiness of the bag and believe it to be functional but I also love the aesthetic. The LV print is everywhere so it begins to feel less special, for me anyway. I keep them because they are serious workhorses. Hope this helps.


That helps a lot. Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Valentinaryans

Hi everyone i’m looking to buying my first goyard bag. I’m torn between the mini anjou and the plumet pocket. As a mom, I would prefer something with a strap. However, i’m unsure it will fit my iphone pro max+card holder+keys comfortably. Any input is highly appreciated


----------



## Swanky

I have a larger Anjou and a Plumet crossbody.  Is that the Plumet you're referring to? I've never heard of it as a Plumet pocket.
My regular iPhone fits, not sure about a + and keys make it a little bulgy, it's a pretty flat bag.


----------



## Valentinaryans

Swanky said:


> I have a larger Anjou and a Plumet crossbody.  Is that the Plumet you're referring to? I've never heard of it as a Plumet pocket.
> My regular iPhone fits, not sure about a + and keys make it a little bulgy, it's a pretty flat bag.


Thank you for the quick response. Yes it’s the plumet crossbody. It’s referred to as plumet pocket wallet on the website.


----------



## yoshikitty

Valentinaryans said:


> Hi everyone i’m looking to buying my first goyard bag. I’m torn between the mini anjou and the plumet pocket. As a mom, I would prefer something with a strap. However, i’m unsure it will fit my iphone pro max+card holder+keys comfortably. Any input is highly appreciated



Hello! My first Goyard is the mini Anjou, I love it but you can't wear it handsfree. I don't have the plumet but tried it in the store.
It's quite small and narrow. As you mentioned you prefer something with a strap, why don't you have a look of the cap vert and the petit flot bucket? They are definitely bigger and you can wear them crossbody. I got the petit flot bucket last month and like it a lot. 
It looks like a mini bag but you can carry a lot!


----------



## trunkdevil

Does anyone know if luggage tags are available to purchase? I was told they got discontinued


----------



## jaskg144

I need help choosing a bright colour for a St Louis GM   I want a summery colour that can also work in the winter. I love the sky blue, I love the green but worry it will be a little dark for summer and also really like the red. What do you all think?


----------



## bibogirl

jasmynh1 said:


> I need help choosing a bright colour for a St Louis GM   I want a summery colour that can also work in the winter. I love the sky blue, I love the green but worry it will be a little dark for summer and also really like the red. What do you all think?



Definitely the sky blue. That’s the St. Louis tote I want. Imagine a white outfit in the summer with that?  Or better yet, a holiday in Santorini with your sky blue St. Louis.


----------



## jaskg144

bibogirl said:


> Definitely the sky blue. That’s the St. Louis tote I want. Imagine a white outfit in the summer with that?  Or better yet, a holiday in Santorini with your sky blue St. Louis.



Ok you just sold me on the sky blue   I think that is definitely the most universal bright colour. I was thinking the red is gorgeous too... would look amazing with white also. And the thought of it in Greece... amazing! Hope you get it soon


----------



## yoshikitty

jasmynh1 said:


> I need help choosing a bright colour for a St Louis GM   I want a summery colour that can also work in the winter. I love the sky blue, I love the green but worry it will be a little dark for summer and also really like the red. What do you all think?



I love the sky blue the most. It looks even better under the sun. 
You do have the feeling that you are in holiday when you wear it.  
But it looks a bit too bright in a rainy grey winter days.


----------



## Swanky

I'd choose blue or green!


----------



## Nadiama

Can someone describe the green color ? Looking to place an order without seeing it in person . Would you describe it as dark green almost emerald ? Or a true green ? I can’t tell if it’s light or dark 
TIA


----------



## Swanky

I'd describe it as emerald I guess, it's not kelly green, it's a true green, not a yellow hue at all. It's a medium to dark shade overall.


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Hello, need some help. Sorry for this question since this is my first Goyard. I both a Capetein MM by Distant Sale. It got delivered today, but the date code is ADM020206. If i am not mistaken, it means manufactured date is June2020. Is it normal to get a bag that is 1 year 10 months old? TIA!!


----------



## Swanky

I’ve never paid any attention to codes on my bags, but considering things were shut down for a year for Covid, seems reasonable to me.


----------



## bibogirl

Nadiama said:


> Can someone describe the green color ? Looking to place an order without seeing it in person . Would you describe it as dark green almost emerald ? Or a true green ? I can’t tell if it’s light or dark
> TIA



Do you have HBO Max? One of the characters on The White Lotus (the newlywed on her honeymoon) is carrying a green Goyard throughout the whole show. You can see the green in action there.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Is goyard alexandre iii bag still being sold?


----------



## jrl2771

Hey! I’m new here so I hope this is an acceptable place for me to post this. I just got my first Goyard piece, a Victoire wallet in Black/tan as a distance sale from the NYC store! Im a bit confused about the print and I’m wondering if someone here knows the answer to my question. I read that the Goyardine pattern was originally hand painted but no longer is. What is the reason though that different examples can come out looking slightly differently? Specifically on mine, I noticed that the little swirl after the D in Goyard is intercepting the E from Honore. In most examples online it seems that these do not intercept but the spacing between letters seems to vary somewhat between different wallets. I’ll attach a picture below to show what I’m talking about! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

Has anyone had luck reaching out to customer service via the website? I am looking for a few items prior to my upcoming trip to France. I was hoping they would be able to confirm which locations had the items. It’s been almost a week and I haven’t received anything other than the standard thank you for your email reply.

Thank you!


----------



## KatNii

Nic_Bryanna said:


> Has anyone had luck reaching out to customer service via the website? I am looking for a few items prior to my upcoming trip to France. I was hoping they would be able to confirm which locations had the items. It’s been almost a week and I haven’t received anything other than the standard thank you for your email reply.
> 
> Thank you!



I contacted the client services (requested some prices and whether a distance sale would be an option). My request was sent on 19 May and I received an answer on 23 May. So in four days with the weekend in between.


----------



## KatNii

Does anyone have a Senat pouch in size MGM (medium large)? I was thinking about having one for my laptop but I’m not sure if my laptop fits. How wide is the opening?


----------



## bibogirl

jrl2771 said:


> Hey! I’m new here so I hope this is an acceptable place for me to post this. I just got my first Goyard piece, a Victoire wallet in Black/tan as a distance sale from the NYC store! Im a bit confused about the print and I’m wondering if someone here knows the answer to my question. I read that the Goyardine pattern was originally hand painted but no longer is. What is the reason though that different examples can come out looking slightly differently? Specifically on mine, I noticed that the little swirl after the D in Goyard is intercepting the E from Honore. In most examples online it seems that these do not intercept but the spacing between letters seems to vary somewhat between different wallets. I’ll attach a picture below to show what I’m talking about! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392349



The website says the canvas is screen printed. I’ve done some rudimentary single color screen-printing with home made frames to make band T shirts in middle school and high school. Then graduated to a small basic machine setup for various projects where I use a couple colors. The print won’t come out exactly the same each time. Sometimes the screen is clogged and the paint won’t come through in certain areas or the alignment is slightly off so the spacing is slightly different, that kind of thing. Lookup videos of screen printing on YouTube to get a general idea of how it works.


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

KatNii said:


> I contacted the client services (requested some prices and whether a distance sale would be an option). My request was sent on 19 May and I received an answer on 23 May. So in four days with the weekend in between.


Oh wow! Lucky! I never received a response. I was able to visit the store and get the answer I needed though.


----------



## suemb

Would anyone happen to know if there is a seller or shop in Venice, Italy that sells Goyard? Thanks


----------



## bibogirl

I have a question about purchase limits. I have read on here that you are limited to 2 qty of the same style of bag per year. Is this rule enforced at Bergdorf or just at the Goyard stores? I bought 2 St. Louis GMs from Bergdorf in the past couple weeks, can I buy a St. Louis PM, or have I reached the limit?


----------



## bibogirl

bibogirl said:


> I have a question about purchase limits. I have read on here that you are limited to 2 qty of the same style of bag per year. Is this rule enforced at Bergdorf or just at the Goyard stores? I bought 2 St. Louis GMs from Bergdorf in the past couple weeks, can I buy a St. Louis PM, or have I reached the limit?



I heard back from Bergdorf and I was able to order a St. Louis PM from them. I didn’t ask about the limit because I didn’t want to remind the SA about it and then have her turn around and say I had reached the limit


----------



## K_Kat

Can you ladies help me figure out what is happening.

I did my homework (thanks in part to the great info on here. Thank you!) On Wednesday I was able to get through to the Chicago store. I said I was interested in a St. Louis PM. The sales associate said it was available in the color I want and is ready to ship. I said great and gave my credit card information. They sent me an authorization form via email which I filled out and sent back. No response. No charge to the card. So I try to call but can't get through and sent a follow-up email asking about the order status but have not received  a response. 

Exclusive I understand, but this just seems like poor courtesy. What should I do next?


----------



## earthygirl

K_Kat said:


> Can you ladies help me figure out what is happening.
> 
> I did my homework (thanks in part to the great info on here. Thank you!) On Wednesday I was able to get through to the Chicago store. I said I was interested in a St. Louis PM. The sales associate said it was available in the color I want and is ready to ship. I said great and gave my credit card information. They sent me an authorization form via email which I filled out and sent back. No response. No charge to the card. So I try to call but can't get through and sent a follow-up email asking about the order status but have not received  a response.
> 
> Exclusive I understand, but this just seems like poor courtesy. What should I do next?


I’ve ordered over the phone from the Chicago location before. I think my SA’s name was Franklin or something like that. Anyway, he followed up with me that same day and I received email confirmation of the purchase.  I would just call again on Monday and follow up on the status of the order. I know that they will only try to charge your c.c. once and the shipping address must match your billing address. Maybe there was an issue with one of those. If not, then sometimes you just get an SA that is somewhere between incompetent or just plain forgetful. Good luck!


----------



## Swanky

We've used Franklin before a boutique opened here, he was wonderful to purchase from!


----------



## Pursedoctor

Third rec for Franklyn - he's great! Really, everyone at the Chicago location has been lovely. Sorry to hear about your experience @K_Kat


----------



## K_Kat

Thank you for responding @Pursedoctor, @Swanky and @earthygirl! I was working with Franklyn who, as you all have said, has been great. He actually reached out to me since there was some email mishap. I see now that since my email didn't go though he waited a reasonable about of time before reaching out to follow up.  Now it looks like everything has been resolved and I should be receiving my fist Goyard purchase later this week. I'm excited!


----------



## earthygirl

K_Kat said:


> Thank you for responding @Pursedoctor, @Swanky and @earthygirl! I was working with Franklyn who, as you all have said, has been great. He actually reached out to me since there was some email mishap. I see now that since my email didn't go though he waited a reasonable about of time before reaching out to follow up.  Now it looks like everything has been resolved and I should be receiving my fist Goyard purchase later this week. I'm excited!


Glad to hear it has been resolved! What color did you choose for your first?  Just curious


----------



## Bklyn84

I am looking to purchase a St Louis from Bergdorf does anyone know what there return policy is for Goyard? Do they allow returns and exchanges or is it final sale like the Goyard boutiques?


----------



## K_Kat

earthygirl said:


> Glad to hear it has been resolved! What color did you choose for your first?  Just curious


White. I wear so much white and I’ve been wearing it a lot with grey and silver. This will be the perfect summer bag!


----------



## clux20

I love the Artois I purchase a few months ago and am now considering the St. Louis, but I'm not sure if it's because I really like the style or just have FOMO since everyone else has the SL Is it worth getting the St. Louis if I already have the Artois? I'd get it in a fun color since I have the Artois in black/tan. Also concerned about the wear/tear of the St. Louis overtime since I've heard it wears horribly, although it's worth noting that I do take good care of my bags. Would love to hear your thoughts - especially if you own both!


----------



## Swanky

I prefer the Anjou over the St.Louis. I have the Artois, the Anjou and SL are very different in terms of functional and style.


----------



## Purselover724

I have the Anjou and my friend has the St. Louis. I much prefer the Anjou over the St. Louis. It’s super soft and smooshy but much more durable than the St. Louis. The leather lining really takes it to another level.


----------



## LVinCali

If considering a Saint Louis in addition to your Artois, I also vote for the Anjou.    It’s worth the extra money for that lovely leather and durability like mentioned above.


----------



## clux20

Swanky said:


> I prefer the Anjou over the St.Louis. I have the Artois, the Anjou and SL are very different in terms of functional and style.


What do you think are the pros/cons of the Anjou vs. St. Louis? I've thought about the Anjou as well but it's more expensive and don't think I'll ever use the reversible leather side.


----------



## clux20

Purselover724 said:


> I have the Anjou and my friend has the St. Louis. I much prefer the Anjou over the St. Louis. It’s super soft and smooshy but much more durable than the St. Louis. The leather lining really takes it to another level.


Great to know! Have you had any issues with corner/handle wear yet?


----------



## Purselover724

clux20 said:


> Great to know! Have you had any issues with corner/handle wear yet?


Not yet. I’ve only had it since February but I’ve used it quite a bit since then. I keep checking the corners haha. I haven’t ever reversed it yet either - I keep the leather on the inside. It just feels so much better quality-wise because of the leather.


----------



## Swanky

clux20 said:


> What do you think are the pros/cons of the Anjou vs. St. Louis? I've thought about the Anjou as well but it's more expensive and don't think I'll ever use the reversible leather side.


It's thicker due to the leather and I like that it's reversible.  The squishyness off the Anjou and SL is great but I don't love seeing the interior lining of the SL, and you can see into it since it's so squishy.  I've been carrying mine everyday since I got it, including travel, there's zero signs of wear, I want a few more colors!


----------



## Purselover724

Swanky said:


> It's thicker due to the leather and I like that it's reversible.  The squishyness off the Anjou and SL is great but I don't love seeing the interior lining of the SL, and you can see into it since it's so squishy.  I've been carrying mine everyday since I got it, including travel, there's zero signs of wear, I want a few more colors!


I agree with looking at the interior lining of the SL. It cheapens it for me. 
I too want more colors of the Anjou! I’m currently torturing myself over that. I have the grey and it’s lovely.  Do I want black one? Or navy? Or do I not need another tote??  Ahhhhh….


----------



## Swanky

Mine is black/black and I love it!  I'd love a grey and a white. . . and a blue, green


----------



## ooSandYoo

ahswong said:


> My SA at Bergdorf Goodman just texted me that they received a new shipment of cap verts and belvedere pms. DM me if you would like her contact info.
> 
> View attachment 5317602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317608





ahswong said:


> My SA at Bergdorf Goodman just texted me that they received a new shipment of cap verts and belvedere pms. DM me if you would like her contact info.
> 
> View attachment 5317602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317608



Hi !

i know that your posted was a few months back but is that anyway to have your SA contact? It seem like i cant DM either.


----------



## tustin

Hi - does anyone know is the St. Louis PM Claire can go over the shoulder?  

I have the St.Louis GM in white, and I could not recommend it enough.  I love that it's smooshie but I have to say that I use it as a travel tote since it's too big to carry around day-to-day.


----------



## reyuichi

Does anyone have a San Francisco SA's contact? I'm visiting in September and would like to message them beforehand


----------



## pinkbic

reyuichi said:


> Does anyone have a San Francisco SA's contact? I'm visiting in September and would like to message them beforehand


You have to email sanfrancisco@goyard.com with a SA’s name in the subject line to get a response. My previous SA’s have been Giles and Mikey. They are both super nice and helpful!


----------



## crisbac

Hello, my dear TPFers! I have read that you are limited to 2 of the same style of bag per year... 
There's no Goyard in my country, so I'm planning to travel to Milan and I was wondering if I could purchase 2 St Louis PM bags (1 black and 1 black & tan) at the moment of my visit to the boutique. 
I was also planning to make an appointment beforehand. 
According to your experience, do you think that could be possible, please?  
TIA!


----------



## Purseloco

If anyone is interested, I had a very nice over-the-phone shopping experience with Gabriel at the Goyard Dallas store. I ordered and paid for my SL PM Green bag and got it with regular ground shipping the next day.


----------



## magicmaker

Can anyone recommend a good insert/organizer for the St. Louis GM? I tried searching but did not find much. Thanks!


----------



## earthygirl

magicmaker said:


> Can anyone recommend a good insert/organizer for the St. Louis GM? I tried searching but did not find much. Thanks!


I have the medium for my St. Louis PMs.  The size is perfect but would also work for the GM. You may want to try the large if you only carry large totes.  I cannot recommend this organizer enough.  The beige is perfect, it has a zipper, is well made and lightweight. It has multiple pockets on the outside also which is convenient for holding my phone, sunglasses and a pack of tissues.  I have purchased this organizer for a few friends and sent it to them…knowing that they would use it…that’s how much I love it!




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0792V5LKY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## magicmaker

earthygirl said:


> I have the medium for my St. Louis PMs.  The size is perfect but would also work for the GM. You may want to try the large if you only carry large totes.  I cannot recommend this organizer enough.  The beige is perfect, it has a zipper, is well made and lightweight. It has multiple pockets on the outside also which is convenient for holding my phone, sunglasses and a pack of tissues.  I have purchased this organizer for a few friends and sent it to them…knowing that they would use it…that’s how much I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0792V5LKY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1




Thank you!! I will check it out!


----------



## Lillianlm

I’m going to Paris at the end of the month and have an appointment at Goyard. I’m looking forward to buying a new bag and taking advantage of the strong USD and VAT refund.

But what to buy? I already have an Artois MM in black/tan, a Rouette in gray, and a Plumet in gray. I’d love to get the Boeheme, but I’m sure it’ll be unavailable. I’m considering the Artois PM or the Anjou PM.  I’m very hesitant to buy an open top bag but I love the look of the Anjou.  Do any of you use the Goyard clip on the Anjou? Is the clip sold separately? (I see it comes with the Bellechase but wonder if it’s sold as a separate piece for other bags.) I’m also thinking that I could add a zipped insert to make the bag more secure. I’d love to hear from any Anjou owners on how they’ve made their bags secure. TIA


----------



## azngirl180

Good options. How about a vendome mini? Or mini saigon?


----------



## Swanky

LOVVVE my Anjou.  I don't have a clip, never heard of it!


----------



## Lillianlm

azngirl180 said:


> Good options. How about a vendome mini? Or mini saigon?


I’m looking forward to finally seeing many of these bags IRL but I’m not a fan of the shape of the Vendome nor the structure of the mini Saigon. In theory, I’m leaving more towards a tote although I hope to look at the mini Alpin as well. I have several small bags (the Loewe small puzzle and the LV St Cloud among others) and because I’m tall (5’8”) I think a medium size bag is my goal. But I appreciate the ideas!


----------



## Lillianlm

Swanky said:


> LOVVVE my Anjou.  I don't have a clip, never heard of  it!


I’ve seen the Goyard clip listed for sale on sites like the The RealReal and I have seen photos of them on St Louis.


----------



## azngirl180

Lillianlm said:


> I’m looking forward to finally seeing many of these bags IRL but I’m not a fan of the shape of the Vendome nor the structure of the mini Saigon. In theory, I’m leaving more towards a tote although I hope to look at the mini Alpin as well. I have several small bags (the Loewe small puzzle and the LV St Cloud among others) and because I’m tall (5’8”) I think a medium size bag is my goal. But I appreciate the ideas!


That makes sense. Well goodluck on your trip. Show us the bag you will end up purchasing


----------



## Purseloco

magicmaker said:


> Can anyone recommend a good insert/organizer for the St. Louis GM? I tried searching but did not find much. Thanks!


Did you know the Coach outlet has Coach inserts that might work?


----------



## magicmaker

Purseloco said:


> Did you know the Coach outlet has Coach inserts that might work?


No, will look into it!

I found a tapered style insert from some more guy that claims it will work for the GM. I emailed them for dimensions but the reply was that that is proprietary information… Doesn’t seem like it would stay secret for a long as anyone can buy one and post the dimensions online?! Not to mention that’s not great customer sevice to not provide facts about the product you are selling!

 In fact, does anyone have the F type insert that’s made for the GM by smart guy that they could give me the measurements for? It’s non returnable so want to be sure I get what I expect—LOL!


----------



## magicmaker

Not “some guy” (autocorrect)! Should be samorga


----------



## magicmaker

(Go-St-Louis-GM-F) Bag Organizer for St. Louis GM : F-Type – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer


----------



## yoshikitty

magicmaker said:


> No, will look into it!
> 
> I found a tapered style insert from some more guy that claims it will work for the GM. I emailed them for dimensions but the reply was that that is proprietary information… Doesn’t seem like it would stay secret for a long as anyone can buy one and post the dimensions online?! Not to mention that’s not great customer sevice to not provide facts about the product you are selling!
> 
> In fact, does anyone have the F type insert that’s made for the GM by smart guy that they could give me the measurements for? It’s non returnable so want to be sure I get what I expect—LOL!


No, I will not buy from them not knowing the measurement.


----------



## magicmaker

yoshikitty said:


> No, I will not buy from them not knowing the measurement.





magicmaker said:


> Thank you!! I will check it out!


Tried the amazon insert that earthygirl recommended--too small for the GM but can see how it would be nice for the PM. Also, did not care for the nylon material and floppiness of that style. Thinking I ideally want/need something suede like for some structure combined with softness

Anyone have the Samorga, F-type, insert measurements? Or other insert reccs? I am trying to wait patiently for the right insert before I use the bag, but it's getting hard;0!!


----------



## intreciatesting

I’m thinking of getting a mini anjou. I’d need it to carry a kindle, regular sized mens wallet, sunglasses, water bottle and small collapsible umbrella. How durable is it actually? Will it get worn out from carrying a full water bottle or is the leather lining enough reinforcing? Also, does it tear or get messed up from being reversed frequently?


----------



## yoshikitty

intreciatesting said:


> I’m thinking of getting a mini anjou. I’d need it to carry a kindle, regular sized mens wallet, sunglasses, water bottle and small collapsible umbrella. How durable is it actually? Will it get worn out from carrying a full water bottle or is the leather lining enough reinforcing? Also, does it tear or get messed up from being reversed frequently?


It will fit all the things you mentioned. But the bag will be very full. The leather is smooth and kind of thin. I don't think it will be a good idea to carry heavy things. I have only reversed the bag twice, so I cannot tell how it will hold up.  

Here are some photos I just made showing how the bag looks when it carry all the things. I made an insert with wool felt just to protect the leather, but it will be even tighter.

For your information, that bottle of water is 500ml. But, I will be very careful with a water bottle. In another thread, I mentioned that I spilled half a bottle of water in my Artois PM, luckily the canvas and the leather corners look fine after the bag was dry.


----------



## Purseloco

earthygirl said:


> I have the medium for my St. Louis PMs.  The size is perfect but would also work for the GM. You may want to try the large if you only carry large totes.  I cannot recommend this organizer enough.  The beige is perfect, it has a zipper, is well made and lightweight. It has multiple pockets on the outside also which is convenient for holding my phone, sunglasses and a pack of tissues.  I have purchased this organizer for a few friends and sent it to them…knowing that they would use it…that’s how much I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0792V5LKY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Based on your recommendation, I bought the medium and absolutely love it for my St. Louis PM.


----------



## earthygirl

Purseloco said:


> Based on your recommendation, I bought the medium and absolutely love it for my St. Louis PM.
> View attachment 5617730


I’m to happy to hear that! I love the green also!


----------



## lrshrsh

Hi! I’m considering getting the Belvedere PM bag but was wondering if an Ipad Mini will fit? Does anyone know this?


----------



## magicmaker

So I ended up getting the Ftype organizer from Samorga after all. I arrived super quickly and I love it. Its dimensions are perfect for the St. Louis GM! I especially love that it fits end to end on the bottom floor of the tote and the sides are indented on top to maintain the side slouchiness of the bag. Also 2mm thickness felt is sweet spot of somewhat structured but not stiff. Pricier than etsy, amazon, etc but worth it, IMHO. Would highly recommend!


----------



## Lillianlm

Lillianlm said:


> I’ve seen the Goyard clip listed for sale on sites like the The RealReal and I have seen photos of them on St Louis.
> 
> View attachment 5607127


I’m writing as a follow-up to my query about the Goyard clip, which doesn’t get any detailed coverage on this forum. When I was at the Paris store buying my Anjou PM, I saw the clips displayed but unfortunately, they did not have one in sky blue to match my new bag. I ended up ordering one on the secondary market and I love it. The clip itself is magnetic and it attaches to one of the handles with  a thin chord. It’s perfect for someone like me who feels less comfortable with open top bags but loves the look. I’ll take her out for a spin today to see how well the clip works in real life!


----------



## melvel

I've been seeing a lot of personal shoppers posting photos of powder pink Goyard in certain models, to be available for a limited time.  From past releases of the pink Goyard, are the bags priced similarly to the other colors?


----------



## CelestialCNote

melvel said:


> I've been seeing a lot of personal shoppers posting photos of powder pink Goyard in certain models, to be available for a limited time.  From past releases of the pink Goyard, are the bags priced similarly to the other colors?



Created an account just to respond to this LOL. Do you have any photos of the particular pink color or a link to the personal shopper's IG? I've been wanting a pink Goyard anything for forever and need more deets! Thank you


----------



## poohbag

melvel said:


> I've been seeing a lot of personal shoppers posting photos of powder pink Goyard in certain models, to be available for a limited time.  From past releases of the pink Goyard, are the bags priced similarly to the other colors?


The blush pink is part of the jet black collection-see more info in that thread-someone posted a picture there. These LE bags are priced higher.



CelestialCNote said:


> Created an account just to respond to this LOL. Do you have any photos of the particular pink color or a link to the personal shopper's IG? I've been wanting a pink Goyard anything for forever and need more deets! Thank you


Someone posted a picture of the all black and blush pink options in the jet black animation thread.


----------



## CelestialCNote

poohbag said:


> The blush pink is part of the jet black collection-see more info in that thread-someone posted a picture there. These LE bags are priced higher.
> 
> 
> Someone posted a picture of the all black and blush pink options in the jet black animation thread.


Thank you!


----------



## khaleesi831

goyard just posted about a brand new structured saigon nano on their instagram, but its not on their website yet. does anyone have any info about this?! size, colors, price. I JUST bought a mini saigon souple last week but the nano size is super cute.


----------



## goyardboi95

Does anyone know the price of the Ambassade PM in both USA and Europe. Thank you


----------



## Lillianlm

earthygirl said:


> I have the medium for my St. Louis PMs.  The size is perfect but would also work for the GM. You may want to try the large if you only carry large totes.  I cannot recommend this organizer enough.  The beige is perfect, it has a zipper, is well made and lightweight. It has multiple pockets on the outside also which is convenient for holding my phone, sunglasses and a pack of tissues.  I have purchased this organizer for a few friends and sent it to them…knowing that they would use it…that’s how much I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0792V5LKY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I also wanted to thank you for your recommendation. I bought this insert for my Anjou PM and it’s a perfect fit. I’m delighted that the interior leather  is now protected. It really is the perfect insert!


----------



## Lillianlm

I hope you don’t mind if I show off my growing Goyard family. I love all these bags. The Artois MM is a terrific travel bag. The Rouette and the Anjou work well as daily handbags and the Plumet is my companion when I walk or hike.


----------



## earthygirl

Lillianlm said:


> I hope you don’t mind if I show off my growing Goyard family. I love all these bags. The Artois MM is a terrific travel bag. The Rouette and the Anjou work well as daily handbags and the Plumet is my companion when I walk or hike.
> 
> View attachment 5632637


I love when people show off their goyard bags! Love seeing a variety of colors and styles in one pic! Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Lillianlm said:


> I hope you don’t mind if I show off my growing Goyard family. I love all these bags. The Artois MM is a terrific travel bag. The Rouette and the Anjou work well as daily handbags and the Plumet is my companion when I walk or hike.
> 
> View attachment 5632637



We have a similar collection and I agree! Artois is a fabulous travel bag, love my Anjou for daily and my Plumet is used for our favorite teams sporting events. 
I don’t have the Rouette though!
I did add a Varenne This year and I love it!


----------



## weezer

Visiting Southern California this weekend—I stopped by the Goyard in Beverly Hills and got a ‘small companion’  since I only have large bags:  Artois MM (my travel bag, here) and a Bellechasse PM (which is back at home)
Here is my latest:
Rouette in grey
(I want to use this as a ‘daily’ errands bag since the Artois is used for travel, Bellechasse is a more for work day)

Thanks for reading!


----------



## trusianapastore

I’ll be in Paris in less than 3 weeks and I wanted to know if you can make an appointment at Goyard? And if anyone has a Sales Associate contact.
Thanks in advance


----------



## crisbac

trusianapastore said:


> I’ll be in Paris in less than 3 weeks and I wanted to know if you can make an appointment at Goyard? And if anyone has a Sales Associate contact.
> Thanks in advance


Yes, you can make a boutique appointment. I got an appointment for the Milan boutique 15 days in advance, this is the link:


			https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/boutique-appointment


----------



## trusianapastore

crisbac said:


> Yes, you can make a boutique appointment. I got an appointment for the Milan boutique 15 days in advance, this is the link:
> 
> 
> https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/boutique-appointment


Thank you soooo much!


----------



## lorr429

crisbac said:


> Yes, you can make a boutique appointment. I got an appointment for the Milan boutique 15 days in advance, this is the link:
> 
> 
> https://www.goyard.com/eu_en/boutique-appointment


Did you get some form of confirmation for your appointment? I made one for the paris boutique about a week ago, but I don’t know if it went through since I haven’t heard anything back. Do you skip the line if you have an appointment?


----------



## crisbac

lorr429 said:


> Did you get some form of confirmation for your appointment? I made one for the paris boutique about a week ago, but I don’t know if it went through since I haven’t heard anything back. Do you skip the line if you have an appointment?


Yes, I got an e-mail about two hours later providing a specific time for the day I had requested. And yes, you skip the line, you show the e-mail to the employee who is at the door. If I were you, I’d try again, maybe they will answer closer to the date you are requesting. HTH!


----------



## lorr429

crisbac said:


> Yes, I got an e-mail about two hours later providing a specific time for the day I had requested. And yes, you skip the line, you show the e-mail to the employee who is at the door. If I were you, I’d try again, maybe they will answer closer to the date you are requesting. HTH!


Thank you so much. I’m going to try again just in case.


----------



## blackcatgal

Hi all, is there a current Goyard AT thread? I'm quite new here and so far I've only found the closed thread.


----------



## Swanky

blackcatgal said:


> Hi all, is there a current Goyard AT thread? I'm quite new here and so far I've only found the closed thread.



We do not have a qualified authenticator.


----------



## tiffness

Can anyone share their long term experience with the St. Louis handles? Mostly interested in whether they will relax over some time.


----------



## earthygirl

tiffness said:


> Can anyone share their long term experience with the St. Louis handles? Mostly interested in whether they will relax over some time.


In my experience the handles as well as the canvas seem to relax over time. It’s just a bag that is comfy to carry as it kind of molds to your body.


----------



## tiffness

earthygirl said:


> In my experience the handles as well as the canvas seem to relax over time. It’s just a bag that is comfy to carry as it kind of molds to your body.


Thank you!! That’s what I thought I had heard in the past. I just got the St Louis PM and am worried about how snug the straps on the shoulder are.


----------



## Swanky

They won't get longer, they'll just soften up a bit.


----------



## earthygirl

Swanky said:


> They won't get longer, they'll just soften up a bit.


Agree. Thats What I meant…I should have been more specific.


----------



## texasgirl98

I saw Mila Kunis wearing the goyard St. Louis in the Luckiest Girl Alive. Does anyone know if it is the PM or the GM size? I love how it looks on her. Thanks everyone!


----------



## earthygirl

It’s the PM size.


----------



## Scgian

Hi. Hoping anyone can help me point out the position of the code/serial number on a victoire wallet. Thank you.


----------

